# GEZ: Mehr Verweigerer im Vergleich zum Vorjahr



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *GEZ: Mehr Verweigerer im Vergleich zum Vorjahr*

						Aus dem Jahresbericht des Beitragsservices von 2019 geht hervor, dass die Anzahl an Haushalten, die den GEZ-Beitrag verweigert haben, zugenommen hat. Demnach stieg im vergangenen Jahr ebenfalls die Anzahl an herausgeschickten Mahnungen sowie durchgeführten Vollstreckungen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *GEZ: Mehr Verweigerer im Vergleich zum Vorjahr*


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juni 2020)

Schüssel Popcorn hinstellen*

Gleich geht's los


----------



## Cobar (24. Juni 2020)

> Durch die Corona-Krise ist die Kritik über die Erhöhung des Rundfunkbeitrags jedoch ins Hintertreffen geraten.


Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt...


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2020)

Das fängt schon bei der Überschrift an. GEZ gibt es nicht mehr -- und das seit 7 Jahren schon.


----------



## Puffdady (24. Juni 2020)

Illegaler Saftladen. Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.
Nirgends im Gesetz verpflichtend eingetragen und keine Verträge vorhanden und trotzdem abkassieren. Unfassbar.


----------



## sunburst1988 (24. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das fängt schon bei der Überschrift an. GEZ gibt es nicht mehr -- und das seit 7 Jahren schon.



"ARD ZDF Deutschlandradio Beitragsservice" klingt aber auch einfach blöd.
Zumal, in dem Zusammenhang, das Wort "Service" echt eine bodenlose Frechheit ist 

Zu dem Thema an sich wurde eigentlich alles gesagt. Lässt sich sowieso nichts dran ändern...


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> "ARD ZDF Deutschlandradio Beitragsservice" klingt aber auch einfach blöd.



GEZ musste ja im Text sein, damit der Artikel auch Klicks generiert.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> GEZ musste ja im Text sein, damit der Artikel auch Klicks generiert.



Dann kommen  bald klatsch und Tratsch Themen


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juni 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Lässt sich sowieso nichts dran ändern...


Doch.
Nur klagt keiner.


----------



## sunburst1988 (24. Juni 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Doch.
> Nur klagt keiner.



Wenn man mal kurz googelt scheinen schon viele geklagt zu haben.
Hat aber wohl nie etwas genützt.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (24. Juni 2020)

Gab das Grundthema schon vor kurzem, daher hier mal ein Repost:


> Ich sag es mal ganz klar: Ich bin für eine *leistungsgekoppelte *Erhöhung des Rundfunkbeitrags. Was meine ich damit?Die Anstalten sollen klare Marschpläne herausgeben, mit denen sie es schaffen, dass in wenigen Jahren alle Eigenproduktionen mindestens in 4K120HDR10 erscheinen und obendrein sämtliche Eigenproduktionen kostenfrei, rechtssicher, in HighBitrate und DRM-frei herunterladbar sind. Um die Probleme, die dem im Weg stehen, haben sie sich zu kümmern.
> 
> 
> Ein solches Programm würde auch dem Breitbandausbau in DE gut tun und massiven Druck auf die Filmbranche aufbauen. DRM im Filmbereich würde endlich mal ein Gegenkonzept präsentiert bekommen und die Inkonsequenz bei den Disk-Formaten würde vorgeführt. Dass gemeinschaftlich finanzierte Sendungen auf alle Zeit hin kostenlos sein sollen, ist eh eine Selbstverständlichkeit, die nur durch die Verwertungsindustrie ins Gegenteil gewendet werden konnte.
> ...


Originalbeitrag:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...eht-den-naechsten-schritt-7.html#post10355561


----------



## Cybnotic (24. Juni 2020)

Leider hat das Verfassungsgericht  die  Grundrechtsverletzung nicht sehen wollen...    Ein Staat hat seine Aufgaben durch Steuern  auszuführen, und eben nicht   eine Bezahlung vom Eigentum der Bürger!

Das hätte beim Verfassungsgericht auffallen müssen, Spätestens bei Europäischen Gericht..     Aber   leider hängen die alle am Aderlass der Bürger  und schon aus diesem Grund sind die Rechte der Bürger auch  allen  an der Gewaltenteilung beteiligten einfach egal 

Fakt ist dieser "Öffentliche" Rundfunk ist weder "Öffentlich" noch ein Service für Menschen die diesen   Politisch  Zwanghaften Propaganda  Sender zu Recht  ablehnen. 
Und  dadurch auch niemals Unabhängig !   
Die sind Abhängig von den Zwangseigetrieben Unrechts  Abgenötigten Beiträgen die Bürger Zahlen!   Und auch die erneute Ungerechte Diktatorische Erhöhung  ist der ARD Rundfunk abhängig von der Politik die dies wieder in meinen Augen Illegal erhöhen!   Naja die bekommen ja auch immer Hilfe gegen die AFD 
Wo wir wieder bei der    der These  eines Rundfunk Propaganda  Sender wären 


Könnte man das Ändern ?  ganz leicht einfach  durch Mehrwert etc Steuern finanzieren und  gut ist, wenn man dann auch die Fremden  neben Dienstleistungen die nix mit Informationspflicht  beendet, würde das viel günstiger und gerechter sein!   Aber was Kümmert Politik Gerechtigkeit bzw  Sinnvollere  Lösungen ?


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

Gottlob gibt´s ja noch ein paar spaetgeborene Wohnzimmerjuristen, die es dem BVerfG mal so richtig ... erklaeren.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juni 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal kurz googelt scheinen schon viele geklagt zu haben.
> Hat aber wohl nie etwas genützt.


Was sind das für Richter?


----------



## Cybnotic (24. Juni 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *GEZ: Mehr Verweigerer im Vergleich zum Vorjahr*
> 
> Aus dem Jahresbericht des Beitragsservices von 2019 geht hervor, dass die Anzahl an Haushalten, die den GEZ-Beitrag verweigert haben, zugenommen hat. Demnach stieg im vergangenen Jahr ebenfalls die Anzahl an herausgeschickten Mahnungen sowie durchgeführten Vollstreckungen.
> 
> ...




GEZ ist der Beweis das Demokratie auch nur eine Diktatur ist! 
Zumal  alle Staatlichen Aufgaben  aus Steuermittel finanziert werden müssten.. Und dazu steht auch  "deren"   Rundfunks Staatsvertrag...  Lächerlich  dieser Staatsvertrag ...  Sind die, oder wollen die nicht Europa  sein?  oder Wissen die nicht das  sie dazu doch Steuern kassieren...


----------



## Pu244 (24. Juni 2020)

Das sind gut 7,7%, wobei nicht jeder verweigert. Ein großer Teil sind auch Leute, die mehrfach eingetragen sind. Ich war es z.B. noch in meiner alten Wohnung und bei meiner Oma (bei der ich kurzzeitig während eines Praktikums untergekommen war) gemeldet. Zack, zwei "Verweigerer" mehr. Das wegzubekommen ist schwer, ich schlage mich heute noch mit denen herum. Ein Kumpel von mir hat Selbstmord begangen, der hat dann auch nichtmehr gezahlt. Das wegzubekommen hat über 4 Jahre gedauert.

Das ganze zu verweigern bringt nur etwas, wenn man entweder ALG II bzw. Sozialhilfe bezieht, von Privatinsolvenz bedroht ist oder weiß, dass man bald sterben wird. In allen anderen Fällen zahlt man am Ende den ganzen Spaß selbst. Spätestens mit der Lohnpfändung oder Beugehaft hat der Spaß ein Loch.


----------



## Cybnotic (24. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Gottlob gibt´s ja noch ein paar spaetgeborene Wohnzimmerjuristen, die es dem BVerfG mal so richtig ... erklaeren.



Frage mich auch bei wem die ganzen Juristen ihr Studium gemacht haben:   Beim  lieben  Gott    ?  oder  bei   Hochstablern?   die sich einfach selbst  ermächtigt hatten Diplome auszugeben   Wo ist den der Ursprung und warum nehmen Menschen das  Gottgleich an ?  oder ist "Recht" doch   Willkür der Politik 

Hätten   jene Ausbilder gesagt nach dem Diplom   bitte erst in  den Atlantik zu springen.. Wette viele hätten es getan


----------



## Infi1337 (24. Juni 2020)

_"Dass sich einige Menschen mit der Regelung des unabhängigen Journalismus noch nicht abgefunden haben" 

_


----------



## kazzig (24. Juni 2020)

Aber es ist doch am Ende so, dass man diesen Beitrag immer zahlen muss oder irre ich mich da? 

Wenn ich nicht zahlen: Mahnung, Mahnung, Vollstreckung? Das bringt mich als Bürger ja auch keinen Zentimeter weiter. Was soll also dieses rebellische Verhalten am Ende nutzen?

Nur um es klarzustellen, ich bin auch kein großer Freund der Gebühren, aber wenn ich sturr nicht zahle, habe ich an Ende auch nichts davon.


----------



## Pu244 (24. Juni 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> GEZ ist der Beweis das Demokratie auch nur eine Diktatur ist!



Jaja, die GEZ ist schlimmer, als die Nazis oder Stalin und Pol Pot.

Die haben zwar haufenweise Menschen ermordet, aber eine Rundfunkgebühr haben sie nie eingezogen. (wobei ich das bei den Nazis nicht sicher weiß)

[/Ironie Off]

Man könnte das ganze locker abschaffen, aber es findet sich keine Mehrheit dafür. In der Schweiz gab es einen Volksentscheid, der ist nicht durchgekommen. Am Ende meckert der Deutsche eben gerne, aber so wirklich etwas ändern will er auch nicht.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (24. Juni 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Doch.
> Nur klagt keiner.



Träum weiter.

Bundesverfassungsgericht  -  Presse - Vorschriften zur Erhebung des Rundfunkbeitrages fuer die Erstwohnung und im nicht privaten Bereich verfassungsgemaess


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Die haben zwar haufenweise Menschen ermordet, aber eine Rundfunkgebühr haben sie nie eingezogen. (wobei ich das bei den Nazis nicht sicher weiß)



Genau. Es war nicht alles schlecht©. Nur das mit den Autobahnen haetten sie nicht machen sollen.

So einen grossen Eimer gibt es gar nicht, wie ich hier bisweilen vollkotzen koennte.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (24. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Genau. Es war nicht alles schlecht©. Nur das mit den Autobahnen haetten sie nicht machen sollen.
> 
> So einen grossen Eimer gibt es gar nicht, wie ich hier bisweilen vollkotzen koennte.


Das war von Pu244 absolut ironisch gemeint und mittlerweile ist das in dem Posting auch so gekennzeichnet...


----------



## Cybnotic (24. Juni 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das sind gut 7,7%, wobei nicht jeder verweigert. Ein großer Teil sind auch Leute, die mehrfach eingetragen sind. Ich war es z.B. noch in meiner alten Wohnung und bei meiner Oma (bei der ich kurzzeitig während eines Praktikums untergekommen war) gemeldet. Zack, zwei "Verweigerer" mehr. Das wegzubekommen ist schwer, ich schlage mich heute noch mit denen herum. Ein Kumpel von mir hat Selbstmord begangen, der hat dann auch nichtmehr gezahlt. Das wegzubekommen hat über 4 Jahre gedauert.
> 
> Das ganze zu verweigern bringt nur etwas, wenn man entweder ALG II bzw. Sozialhilfe bezieht, von Privatinsolvenz bedroht ist oder weiß, dass man bald sterben wird. In allen anderen Fällen zahlt man am Ende den ganzen Spaß selbst. Spätestens mit der Lohnpfändung oder Beugehaft hat der Spaß ein Loch.




Das Schlimme ist das esja "angeblich" ein Pfändungsfreibetrag gibt von ca. 1070 Euro..      Und ich  kenne einen Fall, da  wird zur Kasse gebeten obwohl   nur 550 Euro Einkommen ( ich glaube es war Rente)   da war ..     Das steht aber zu dem Angeblichen Pfändungsschutz klar im Widerspruch !     Da sieht man was Demokratie  einen Wert hat! Keinen !  Leider gibt es außer der AFD keine Partei die dieses Unrecht abschaffen will..


----------



## Koenigstiger101 (24. Juni 2020)

"Dass sich einige Menschen mit der Regelung des unabhängigen Journalismus noch nicht abgefunden haben"

LMAO


----------



## Cybnotic (24. Juni 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Jaja, die GEZ ist schlimmer, als die Nazis oder Stalin und Pol Pot.
> 
> Die haben zwar haufenweise Menschen ermordet, aber eine Rundfunkgebühr haben sie nie eingezogen. (wobei ich das bei den Nazis nicht sicher weiß)
> 
> ...



Du hast aber Vergessen das nur solche Leute wie du  und ich die  solche Systeme ablehnen Probleme haben, der  große Teil der Bevölkerung ging es blendend  und haben auch schön gewunken  bei Anlass
Also das Argument! Im Gegenteil   Der Rundfunk wurde bei den Faschisten auch eingesetzt aber die Bürger nicht soooo zur Kasse gebeten wie das der Zwangsrundfunk heute tut!
Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied!


----------



## facopse (24. Juni 2020)

Unabhängiger Journalismus?
Habt ihr das irgendwo abgeschrieben oder noch nie deren Programm eingeschaltet?


----------



## sunburst1988 (24. Juni 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Leider gibt es außer der AFD keine Partei die dieses Unrecht abschaffen will..



Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen der AFD und dem Rundfunkbeitrag habe bleibe ich aber beim Beitrag.

Und singe dabei noch fröhlich ein Liedchen...


----------



## Pu244 (24. Juni 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist das esja "angeblich" ein Pfändungsfreibetrag gibt von ca. 1070 Euro..      Und ich  kenne einen Fall, da  wird zur Kasse gebeten obwohl   nur 550 Euro Einkommen ( ich glaube es war Rente)   da war ..     Das steht aber zu dem Angeblichen Pfändungsschutz klar im Widerspruch !



Pfändungsschutz bedeutet nur, dass einem darunter nichts gepfändet wird. Allerdings bedeutet es eben nicht, dass man da vor dem Gerichtsvollzieher sicher wäre. Der sitzt da, wie ein Geier und wartet nur darauf, dass es etwas zu pfänden gibt. Man muß sich übrigens selbst um den ganzen Käse (P Konto usw.) kümmern.

In dem Fall müßte derjenige vor Gericht ziehen und darauf verweisen, dass es nicht zum Leben reicht. Grundsicherung beantragen hilft, bei 550€ sollte er ja aufgestockt werden (somit hätte sich der Staat selbst ins Knie geschossen). Übrigens darf man sich auch mit ALG II, Sozialhilfe oder Grundsicherung selbst um eine Befreiung bemühen und das jedes Jahr aufs neue.



Cybnotic schrieb:


> Da sieht man was Demokratie  einen Wert hat! Keinen !  Leider gibt es außer der AFD keine Partei die dieses Unrecht abschaffen will..



Nur weil einem etwas nicht passt, bedeutet es noch lange nicht, dass wir in einer Diktatur leben. Wenn es die Menschen wirklich abschaffen wollten, dann wäre der Beitrag längst Geschichte.

Es steht einem ja frei, eine Partei zu wählen, die das will, da gibt es ja noch mehr, als die AfD. Alternativ kann sich auch jeder selbst Gehör verschaffen, einfach mal auf dem Marktplatz mit einem Megaphon die Anti-Beitrags-Revolution ausrufen. Allerdings sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn da nur wenige kommen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juni 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Nur weil einem etwas nicht passt, bedeutet es noch lange nicht, dass wir in einer Diktatur leben. Wenn es die Menschen wirklich abschaffen wollten, dann wäre der Beitrag längst Geschichte.



Wirklich?


----------



## hoffgang (24. Juni 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wirklich?



Wahlen und so.
Steht ja jedem frei Parteien zu wählen die sich für die Abschaffung der Gez Gebühr stark machen - gut, wäre schon sinnvoll sich auch den Rest des Parteiprogramms anzuschauen.


----------



## Pu244 (24. Juni 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wirklich?



Wirklich!

Wenn du mehrere Millionen Menschen auf die Straße bringen würdest, dann wäre es den Politikern wohl garantiert zu heiß. Dann würde man das wohl über eine Steuer lösen (mMn die beste Alternative). Wenn die Parteien, die das abschaffen wollen, mit einer 2/3 Mehrheit in Bundestag und Bundesrat gewählt werden, dann ist eh alles zu spät. Bis auf die beiden Artikel, mit Ewigkeitsgarantie, kann dann alles geändert werden.

Tatsache ist jedoch, dass es den Menschen offenbar nicht sonderlich wichtig ist. Es gibt auch z.B. 5% Schwarzfahrer, dennoch wird an der Fahrkarte nicht gewackelt. Wenn es die Bevölkerung wollte, dann wären Bus, Bahn und Flugzeug gratis. Wenn es die Bevölkerung wollte, dann gäbe es das Benzin umsonst.


----------



## shaboo (24. Juni 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das ganze zu verweigern bringt nur etwas, wenn man entweder ALG II bzw. Sozialhilfe bezieht, von Privatinsolvenz bedroht ist oder weiß, dass man bald sterben wird. In allen anderen Fällen zahlt man am Ende den ganzen Spaß selbst. Spätestens mit der Lohnpfändung oder Beugehaft hat der Spaß ein Loch.


Mit ALG II/Sozialhilfe bist Du sowieso von dem Beitrag befreit; da ist ein Boykott also überflüssig. Die entsprechende Befreiung ist allerdings separat zu beantragen; das erledigen nicht Jobcenter/ARGE für dich. Etliche Transferleistungsbezieher, die ihr Leben so gar nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, haben deshalb tatsächlich Schulden beim "Beitragsservice", wegen einer "Gebühr", von der sie im Prinzip vollständig befreit sind.

Was ich allerdings in dem Zusammenhang auch nicht begreife, ist, warum die Jobcenter die Daten der Betroffenen - mit deren Zustimmung - nicht einfach automatisch an den Beitragsservice weiterleiten und die Zahlungspflicht entsprechend ausgesetzt wird. Stattdessen sorgen millionenfache Einzelanträge nur für überflüssige Kosten und Bürokratie - inklusive Mahnschreiben und -verfahren und im Zweifelsfalle eine Kostenübernahme durch das Jobcenter (sprich den Steuerzahler), wenn eine Antragstellung versäumt wird. Ziemlich absurd ...


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wahlen und so.
> Steht ja jedem frei Parteien zu wählen die sich für die Abschaffung der Gez Gebühr stark machen - gut, wäre schon sinnvoll sich auch den Rest des Parteiprogramms anzuschauen.



Tun die meisten nicht  

Ich lege eher mein Blickfeld auf Gesundheit und Soziales, weil ich beruflich damit zutun habe , dementsprechend schaue ich mir an, wer mir so anspricht. Aber was ich mir vorstelle wird nicht passieren , die leute denken nur hier und jetzt und nur "ich" , aber am Ende trift es selbst und Umfeld.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Tun die meisten nicht
> 
> Ich lege eher mein Blickfeld auf Gesundheit und Soziales, weil ich beruflich damit zutun habe , dementsprechend schaue ich mir an, wer mir so anspricht. Aber was ich mir vorstelle wird nicht passieren , die leute denken nur hier und jetzt und nur "ich" , aber am Ende trift es selbst und Umfeld.



Was meinst du? 
Parteiprogramme lesen, oder wählen?

Aber ich versteh worauf du hinnauswillst, der Gez Beitrag ist sehr erträglich wenn man sich ausdenkt was für politische Folgeveränderungen eine Mehrheit jener Parteien die dessen Abschaffung fordern so mit sich bringt.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Was meinst du?
> Parteiprogramme lesen, oder wählen?
> 
> Aber ich versteh worauf du hinnauswillst, der Gez Beitrag ist sehr erträglich wenn man sich ausdenkt was für politische Folgeveränderungen eine Mehrheit jener Parteien die dessen Abschaffung fordern so mit sich bringt.



Über parteiprogramme  

Bsp jeder hat von seinem Umfeld jemanden  der pflegebedürftig ist und halt Pflegeheim, jeder weißt was abgeht.

Die Mitarbeiter, die Angehörigen, die pflegebedürftigen.

Würde man sich zusammenraufen hätte man übelst starkes  Lobby, da wären die anderen nichts dagegen.

Aber es herrscht  ja Verdrängungskultur. 

Erwischt es einem selbst, ist dann zu spät.


----------



## MasterOlli (24. Juni 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen der AFD und dem Rundfunkbeitrag habe bleibe ich aber beim Beitrag.
> 
> Und singe dabei noch fröhlich ein Liedchen...



Selber schuld !!


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. Juni 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Man könnte das ganze locker abschaffen, aber es findet sich keine Mehrheit dafür. In der Schweiz gab es einen Volksentscheid, der ist nicht durchgekommen. Am Ende meckert der Deutsche eben gerne, aber so wirklich etwas ändern will er auch nicht.



So locker geht das eben nicht, es müsste eines der Länderparlamente den "Staatsvertrag" aufkündigen.
Aber woher nimmst du die Behauptung, dass die Mehrheit die GEZ möchte? In deinem linken Milieu mag das gut sein, aber ist mir neu, dass wir mal eine Volksbefragung zu dem Thema hatten... Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn die Mehrheit das noch so geil findet.


----------



## Sinuscom (24. Juni 2020)

Die Rundfunkanstalten können mich mal am Arsch lecken!
Ich besitze weder einen Fernseher noch ein Radio, werde als Azubi mit 530€ Einkommen aber trotzdem belästigt zu zahlen....
Hinzu kommt dass ich deren Angebote tatsächlich nicht nutze, außer Game Two, die von mir dafür auch eine Spende bekommen.

Und wie viele Studios (WDR, HR, BR, MRD etc.) braucht man im Angesicht eines Klimawandels eigentlich?

Und dass man bei denen nicht mit Bargeld, dem in Deutschland einzig legetimen Zahlungsmittel, zahlen kann ist eine Frechheit die ihres Gleichen sucht!

Und einem Klaus Kleber oder Lügenlord 2.0 oder Tagesschau-"Chef" Kai fucking Kniffke will ich mit Sicherheit nicht seine absurd hohe Rente fürs labern zahlen!

Achja, und dass man z.B. Sachsen einfach mal als "Braunland" und Demonstranten als "Pack" o.Ä. diffamiert hat den ÖR obendrein disqualifiziert!

In diesem Sinne - **** DICH RUNDFUNK!


Ps. Kai Kniffke sagte mal in der Tagesschau dass bei ihnen nur ordentliche Journalisten arbeiten würden, die sachliche Artikel/Arbeit verrichten. (YouTube)
Tja, bei einer Podiums-Veranstaltung von "Monitor" sagte er genau das Gegenteil!
Beleg: YouTube


----------



## facopse (24. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wahlen und so.
> Steht ja jedem frei Parteien zu wählen die sich für die Abschaffung der Gez Gebühr stark machen - gut, wäre schon sinnvoll sich auch den Rest des Parteiprogramms anzuschauen.


So einfach ist das nicht. Ich empfehle das Buch "Psychologie der Massen".
Davon auszugehen, dass die Masse selbstbestimmt und eigenverantwortlich Entscheidungen trifft und sich keinesfalls von tendenziöser, medialer Berichterstattung beeinflussen lässt, ist an Naivität kaum zu überbieten.



Sinuscom schrieb:


> [...]


Oh oh, gleich empört sich aber bestimmt jemand moralisch Überlegenes über deine Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## MasterOlli (24. Juni 2020)

Ich bin inzwischen 47 Jahre Jung/Alt und habe noch niemals auch nur einen Pfennig/Cent an diese Propaganda Schleuder gezahlt. Bin ich bisher gut mit klar gekommen und werde es auch in Zukunft. Wer diesem Propaganda Laden auch noch freiwillig diese Zwangsabgabe Zahlt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen ...


----------



## shaboo (24. Juni 2020)

Wirklich ersatzlos abschaffen wollen den öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk nur die allerwenigsten. Die meisten - dazu zähle ich auch mich - wollen ihn "nur" gründlich reformieren. Ganz oben auf der Wunschliste stehen dabei:

- Besinnung auf den Grundauftrag (totaler Krimiüberfluss und teure Sportübertragungen gehören in kostenpflichtige Spartenkanäle und nicht "solidarisch" finanziert) statt Aufbau eines milliardenschweren Medienimperiums mit Mitteln der Allgemeinheit;
- wirtschaftlicher Umgang mit den Mitteln der Beitragszahler (statt Intendanten, die mehr verdienen als die Bundeskanzlerin);
- stärkere politische Unabhängigkeit (statt einem System, das das Wohlverhalten gegenüber den etablierten Parteien und Meinungen in allzu offensichtlicher Weise belohnt);
- mehr Mitsprache derjenigen, bei der Programmgestaltung, die den Laden zu 100% finanzieren.

Würde man sich wenigsten einem dieser vier Punkte endich mal ernsthaft annehmen, hätte man auch eine Chance auf größere Akzeptanz der Zwangsfinanzierung.


----------



## Schori (24. Juni 2020)

Grundsätzlich bin ich für den Rundfunkbeitrag, was mich stört ist wie mit dem Geld umgegangen wird.
Einerseits werden üppige Pensionen und Gehälter bezahlt, andererseits werden die Jounalisten, welche wortwörtlich in Krisengebieten sitzen, mit wenigen hundert Euro für eine monatelange Recherche abgespeist.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2020)

Moin,

ich hab einen Beitrag und die Reaktion auf diesen entfernt, da dieser absolut daneben war.
Bitte bei all der Diskussion nicht vergessen, das der Ton die Musik macht.

Danke!  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Jaja, die GEZ ist schlimmer, als die Nazis oder Stalin und Pol Pot.
> 
> Die haben zwar haufenweise Menschen ermordet, aber eine Rundfunkgebühr haben sie nie eingezogen. (wobei ich das bei den Nazis nicht sicher weiß)
> 
> ...



Tatsächlich musste Rundfunk beantragt werden.
Dann bekam man auch eine Göbbelschnauze gestellt.
Man konnte sich sogar abmelden, und, die haben das Radio wieder abgeholt.


----------



## acc (24. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das fängt schon bei der Überschrift an. GEZ gibt es nicht mehr -- und das seit 7 Jahren schon.



klar gibt es  die gez noch, nur der name wurde aus pr gründen in "ARD ZDF Deutschlandradio Beitragsservice" geändert.


----------



## Pu244 (24. Juni 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> So locker geht das eben nicht, es müsste eines der Länderparlamente den "Staatsvertrag" aufkündigen.



Dann kündigen sie den Staatsvertrag eben, so einfach ist es. Das kann man in einer Sitzung machen - Fertig!



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> In deinem linken Milieu mag das gut sein (...)



Lustig, dass du mich als links betrachtest (was ich schon ein wenig als Beleidigung empfinde, es sein denn, du bist AfD Sympathisant, dann wäre es natürlich klar, dass ich links bin). Ich passe in keine Schublade. Im übrigen ist der staatliche Rundfunk bei den Konservativen absolut fest verwurzelt, beim CDU/CSU Milieu sich die meisten Unterstützer finden.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber woher nimmst du die Behauptung, dass die Mehrheit die GEZ möchte?



Die Menschen labern zwar viel, aber wirklich etwas unternehmen tun sie nicht. Es ist so, wie mit der Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung. Da jammern zwar so gut wie alle, wenn sie geblitzt werden, aber sie sind dennoch irgendwie zufrieden, dass nicht jeder Depp mit Tempo 100 durch die Ortschaft donnern kann.

Es mag zwar beim ÖR einiges zu verbessern geben, aber ihn deshalb gleich abschaffen? Das wollen dann nur eher wenige.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn die Mehrheit das noch so geil findet.



Wie gesagt: es gibt eine Menge Mittel, mit denen man da seinem Unmut kundtun oder auf die Abschaffung des Systems hinarbeiten kann. Irgendwie finden sich jedoch nur wenige dafür.

Wir leben in einer Demokratie, zwar nur einer repräsentativen, aber dennoch können wir die Welt aus den Angeln heben, wenn wir das wollten. Nur irgendwie wollen die wenigsten.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Juni 2020)

MasterOlli schrieb:


> Ich bin inzwischen 47 Jahre Jung/Alt und habe noch niemals auch nur einen Pfennig/Cent an diese Propaganda Schleuder gezahlt. Bin ich bisher gut mit klar gekommen und werde es auch in Zukunft. Wer diesem Propaganda Laden auch noch freiwillig diese Zwangsabgabe Zahlt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen ...



Na dann hast du hoffentlich auch noch nie Sportschau oder DFB Pokal Berichterstattung gekuckt.
Oder Biathlon.
Oder die Handball WM
Oder Olympia
Oder die Schwimm WM
Oder sonstige Sportereignisse die in den öffentlich rechtlichen gezeigt werden...


----------



## User-22949 (24. Juni 2020)

Beste Kommentare hier. 
Viel besser als das Programm der Öffentlich Rechtlichen. 
Und der Rundfunkbeitrag nervt. Das ganze System der Rundfunkanstalten ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß und gehört längst überarbeitet. Das sind Altlasten des Rundfunkstaatsvertrages. Aber da traut sich keiner ran. Der riesige Verwaltungswasserkopf gehört mal aufgeräumt und Gehälter der Oberen angepasst an das reale Leben. der Bevölkerung, die es zu zahlen haben. Und wenn ich schon zahle dann möchte ich bitte wissen wo genau die Millarden bleiben. Wetten Dass und Thomas Gottschalk ist ja nicht mehr im Programm. (Ironie). Was ist denn genau so teuer ?. Also mal alles  Aufgelistet am Ende des Jahres. Aber sowas gibt es nicht. Das wird nur bei Steuergeldern gemacht. Und die GEZ Gebühr ist ja keine Steuer. Aha. Aber zahlen muss ich. Aha.

Und nur mal so laut gedacht. Wenn die Zahl der Verweiger steigt, dann steigen auch die Kosten der Verwaltung für das Mahnwesen. Was die Gesamtkosten der GEZ in die Höhe treibt. Was zu einer Erhöhung der Gebühren führt, was die Zahl der Verweiger erhöht .... Hmm...


----------



## Gr1mm (24. Juni 2020)

shaboo schrieb:


> Wirklich ersatzlos abschaffen wollen den öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk nur die allerwenigsten. Die meisten - dazu zähle ich auch mich - wollen ihn "nur" gründlich reformieren. Ganz oben auf der Wunschliste stehen dabei:
> 
> - Besinnung auf den Grundauftrag (totaler Krimiüberfluss und teure Sportübertragungen gehören in kostenpflichtige Spartenkanäle und nicht "solidarisch" finanziert) statt Aufbau eines milliardenschweren Medienimperiums mit Mitteln der Allgemeinheit;
> - wirtschaftlicher Umgang mit den Mitteln der Beitragszahler (statt Intendanten, die mehr verdienen als die Bundeskanzlerin);
> ...



Dem kann ich mich voll und ganz anschließen. Das problem ist nicht die existenz, sondern der umgang mit den geldern.
Ein weiterer Dorn in meinem Auge ist die schiere anzahl der öffentlichen sendeanstalten. Wozu braucht es 5 radio- und 3 fernsehsender pro bundesland die auch noch untereinander konkurrieren?


----------



## purzelpaule (24. Juni 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Doch.
> Nur klagt keiner.



Es wurde geklagt... ging bis zum Verfassungsgericht (Urteil letztes Jahr)&#8230; Beitrag ist laut Richterspruch zulässig..... 

Man sollte vielleicht wenn schon zulässig allgemein, dagegen klagen, dass verschwenderisch gehaushaltet wird und zudem die Berichterstattung eben nicht politisch neutral ist. 

Wenn zum Beispiel ein Nazi was anstellt, ist ganz Deutschland gleich rechts, angefeuert von der AFD. Wenn aber ein Mopp zum Großteil aus Migranten oder Leuten mit Migrationshintergrund was macht, ist das "nur die Party-Szene"


----------



## 4B11T (24. Juni 2020)

Der Artikel beginnt schon mit einem Trugschluss auf dessen Basis jede Diskussion zwecklos ist:



> Dass sich einige Menschen mit der Regelung des *unabhängigen* Journalismus noch nicht abgefunden haben,



Die Konstruktion ist nicht *unabhängig* ! Der Staatsvertrag, der mich zur Zahlung zwingt, wird durch die staatliche exekutive und judikative legitimiert und abgesichert. D.h. der Staat sichert die Gehälter der ÖR Mitarbeiter, weshalb es eben keine Unabhängigkeit gibt. Ein ÖR Journalist wird bspw. nie eine Partei welche die GEZ abschaffen will in seiner Berichterstattung gleich behandeln, wie eine Partei, welche die GEZ erhalten will. Würde er sich ja seinen eigenen Job gefährden. Würde jeder so machen an seiner Stelle. Ist ok, aber halt alles andere als unabhängig.

Das Konstrukt über Räte usw. ist natürlich viel komplizierter, lässt sich aber auf diese einfach Abhängigkeitskette herunterbrechen.

EDIT: ansonsten stimme ich den Vorpostern zu: Reformation ist dringend nötig. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass bei einem Event 10 Übertragungswagen mit jeweils 5 Leuten vor Ort parallel nebeneinander stehen um über ein und das selbe Ereignis zu berichten. 1 Sender. Nachrichten, Polit-Talkshows, Reportagen. Ende aus. Querfinanzierte Unterhaltung dient nicht einer gesicherten Informationsversorgung, erst recht nicht auf vielen Sendern parallel.


----------



## sunburst1988 (24. Juni 2020)

MasterOlli schrieb:


> Wer diesem Propaganda Laden auch noch freiwillig diese Zwangsabgabe Zahlt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen ...



Wenn das so ist handelt es sich also um eine freiwillige Zwangsabgabe? 

Dieser "Propaganda Laden" stellt eine der objektivsten Nachrichtenquellen Deutschlands dar (bezogen auf die Tagesschau).
Wenn ich mir dein Geschreibsel so durchlese will ich aber vermutlich gar nicht wissen, was du als vertrauenswürdige Nachrichten ansiehst. 

Die Existenz des Beitrages will ich daher auch nicht in Frage stellen. Nur die Verteilung und Höhe ist durchaus anzuzweifeln.
Die britische BBC beispielsweise produziert wirklich gute Serien und Dokumentationen. Was gibt es bei uns? Das Traumschiff?


----------



## shaboo (24. Juni 2020)

User-22949 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich schon zahle dann möchte ich bitte wissen wo genau die Millarden bleiben. Wetten Dass und Thomas Gottschalk ist ja nicht mehr im Programm. (Ironie). Was ist denn genau so teuer ?


Wenn Du wissen willst, wo die ganze Kohle bleibt, reicht ein Wort: Altersversorgung.

Die Beschäftigten dort sind größtenteils besser versorgt als ein durchschnittlicher Landes- oder Bundesbeamter. Bis Anfang der 90er Jahre war es dort keine Seltenheit, dass die Pension eines Mitarbeiters höher(!) ausfiel als seine letzten aktiven Bezüge(!!). Gut, diese Zeiten sind zwar mittlerweile vorbei, aber erstens ist das Versorgungsniveau auch heute noch sehr hoch und zweitens schleppt man aus diesen völlig absurden Zeiten immer noch einiges an Altlasten mit sich rum.


----------



## facopse (24. Juni 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Dieser "Propaganda Laden" stellt eine der objektivsten Nachrichtenquellen Deutschlands dar (bezogen auf die Tagesschau).


----------



## ich558 (24. Juni 2020)

MasterOlli schrieb:


> Ich bin inzwischen 47 Jahre Jung/Alt und habe noch niemals auch nur einen Pfennig/Cent an diese Propaganda Schleuder gezahlt. Bin ich bisher gut mit klar gekommen und werde es auch in Zukunft. Wer diesem Propaganda Laden auch noch freiwillig diese Zwangsabgabe Zahlt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen ...



Immer dieses Propaganda Gelaber. Wahrscheinlich bist du aber dann einer der den ganzen "alternativen Medien" mit unbestätigten Quellen alles glaubt.

Ich bin auch gegen die Zwangsgebühr aber an sich finde ich die öffentlich rechtlichen nicht schlecht.


----------



## KaneTM (24. Juni 2020)

4B11T schrieb:


> Der Artikel beginnt schon mit einem Trugschluss auf dessen Basis jede Diskussion zwecklos ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...das heißt also - da ja nur eine braune Restpartei gegen die GEZ ist -, dass im Umkehrschluss einfach nur die Reporter die mysteriöse und lange verschwiegene "Wahrheit"(TM) berichten müssten, und alle Parteien schaffen einig und glückselig die GEZ ab, ja?  

...Unterhaltung können die ja ruhig machen. Bildung ist auch toll. Grundversorgung mit Kultur und Sport darf doch gerne dabei sein! Politik und Nachrichten doch auch ohnehin. Und trotzdem können die ihre Sendeanstalten mal kurz auf die hälfte reduzieren. Regionalsender sind ja total hübsch und eine nette Idee, aber wirklich alles andere als erforderlich.

Dies ÖR's sind nun mal - schreit so viel ihr wollt - unparteiischer und unabhängiger als alles, was euch ins Hirn gesäselt werden würde, von denen, die übrigbleiben, wenn wir die ÖR's dicht machen.

Und natürlich enthält unser TV-Programm auch etwas Propaganda. Bin ich auch sehr dankbar für! Scheinbar muss dem etwas einfacheren Zuschauer ja immer noch erklärt werden, dass es schon nett ist, z.B. die Gesundheit seiner Mitmenschen nicht zu gewährden, Polizisten nicht zu verkrüppeln oder das Eigentum anderer Leute kaputt zu machen oder zu klauen. Oder dass die braune Suppe vom Vortag weder gestern lecker war, noch heute irgendwie besser geworden ist. 

Malt euch doch selber aus, was passiert, wenn ausschließlich durch Geld von überall und von jedem käufliche Meinungen den Denkapparat dieser Helden erreichen...


----------



## DaStash (24. Juni 2020)

4B11T schrieb:


> Der Artikel beginnt schon mit einem Trugschluss auf dessen Basis jede Diskussion zwecklos ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für diesen konstruktiven Beitrag! Zum Thema unabhängig möchte ich ergänzend erwähnen, dass in den Aufsichtsgremien Politker die größte Gruppe bilden, da kann man m. M. n. wirklich nicht von unabhängig reden und wie Politiker es so mit den Medien handhaben, haben wir ja anhand unseres Rekord haltenden Kurzzeit-Bundespräsidenten Wulf gesehen.  Ansonsten gilt für mich, ÖR ja aber dieser muss deutlich abgespeckt werden und Show und Unterhaltung sollten nicht zum Bildungsauftrag gehören. Nachrichten, Politik, satirische Politik, Kinderprogramme und Dokus meinetwegen. Auch die Sendeanstalten müssen zurückgefahren werden, so wie du sagst, es ist wirtschaftlich totaler Unfug mehrere kostspielige Sendeteams auf ein und die gleiche Sache anzusetzen. Ein zumutbarer Betrag wären 5 € pro Monat.

MfG


----------



## sunburst1988 (24. Juni 2020)

facopse schrieb:


>



Starkes Argument! 



KaneTM schrieb:


> Malt euch doch selber aus, was passiert, wenn ausschließlich durch Geld von überall und von jedem käufliche Meinungen den Denkapparat dieser Helden erreichen...



Das brauche ich mir nicht ausmalen. Dazu muss ich nur über den großen Teich schauen.


----------



## Phobos001 (24. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich einen Service in Anspruch nehme, zahle ich auch gerne den entsprechenden Obolus dafür.
Auch bin ich nicht generell gegen die ÖR, aber eine Zwangsabgabe unter dem Deckmantel des freien Journalismus ist schlicht und ergreifend ein NOGO !

Im Umkehrschluss kann ich also auch Kindergeld beantragen ? 
Immerhin bin ich in der Lage Kinder zu zeugen.
Ob ich wirklich Vater bin oder nicht, ist ja dann ebenfalls zweitrangig.
Es geht ja um die theoretische Möglichkeit.

Gesendet von meinem MI 8 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juni 2020)

purzelpaule schrieb:


> Es wurde geklagt... ging bis zum Verfassungsgericht (Urteil letztes Jahr)&#8230; Beitrag ist laut Richterspruch zulässig.....


Dann muß halt mal der EUGH ein Machtwort sprechen.

Das Länderfernsehen haben uns Göbbels und Konsorten mit dem Reichsrundfunk eingebrockt.
"So nicht!"  haben dann die Alliierten gesagt, "das gehört zerschlagen".

Nun haben wir aber seit vielen Jahren keine NSDAP und Gestapo mehr, da könnte man das mal ändern.

Meinen Vorschlag mit 10 freien FullHD-Sendern zum heutigen Betrag (könnte man Rundfunksteuer nennen) kennt man.

Alle gewählten Sender sind werbefrei, auch die privaten, werden aber auch daraus finanziert.
Qualität mindestens HD.
Wer SD sendet zahlt Strafen.

ARD kann man auf 4 Sendergruppen reduzieren (Nord, Süd, Ost, West) mit regionalen Länderprogrammen.
Das ZDF braucht niemand.

Chipkarte buchen und glücklich sein.


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann muß halt mal der EUGH ein Machtwort sprechen.



Hat er laengst.


----------



## Dampfplauderer (24. Juni 2020)

Volksmusiksendung Nr.2346, Fussball, ZDF Fernsehgarten, und gottverreckte WERBUNG sind nach keiner mir bekannten Definition "unabhängiger Journalismus", plus den ganzen Wasserkopf an Intendanten. Das sind allerdings die Posten bei denen die Steuereinnahmen draufgehen, nicht die 30 min Doku auf MDR.


----------



## facopse (24. Juni 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Starkes Argument!


Wer sagt, dass ich argumentieren muss, um meine Meinung kund zu tun? 

Zumal doch ohnehin meist in Schubladen gedacht wird. Wer ist gegen wen, wer gehört zu wem, wer hat welche Haltung, wer ist gut, wer ist böse. Das ist es doch, was heutzutage die zumeist moralisch aufgeladenen Diskussionen beherrscht. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist der ÖR nicht gerade unbeteiligt an der Entwicklung zu diesem Denken.
Zudem ist es auch mein Eindruck, dass es stark davon abhängt, wie sehr der ÖR das eigene Weltbild bestätigt, ob man ihn nun für "die objektivste Nachrichtenquelle Deutschlands" oder für ein "Propagandamittel" hält.
Die meisten Menschen halten sich nun mal für wahnsinnig schlau und intellektuell, es mangelt ihnen nach meiner Beobachtung aber meist an einem Minimum an Selbstreflektion, um zu erkennen, welchen Einfluss ihre irrationalen Emotionen auf ihr Denken und Handeln haben und dass es zwischen schwarz und weiß auch noch unzählige Grautöne gibt.
Daher beschränke ich gerade in der heutigen Zeit meine Meinungsäußerungen meist auf das, was sie sind: Meinungsäußerungen. Gelegentlich starte ich auch mal einen Versuch, anderen einen Spiegel vorzuhalten, aber das ist meist auch vergebene Müh.


----------



## Valius (24. Juni 2020)

"Unabhängig" daran zweifle ich stark.

Wie schon jemand vor mir geschrieben hat ist der ÖR abgesichert durch den Rundfunkstaatsvertrag zwischen den Bundesländern.
Der ZDF-Fernsehrat z.B, quasi die oberste Instanz, besteht aus folgenden Personen:

31 Vertreter der Länder, des Bundes und der Parteien
5 Vertreter der Religionsgemeinschaften
25 von den Ministerpräsidenten nach Vorschlag ausgewählte Vertreter von Verbänden
16 von den Ministerpräsidenten berufene Räte aus verschiedenen Bereichen

Die Vertreter der Verbände sind meist frühere Politiker gewesen oder sogar noch Parteimitglieder. Das heißt in der obersten Instanz  sitzen sehr viele die im direkten Kontakt zur Politik und Regierung stehen.
Diese Leute wählen die Geschäftsführung und Richtung von ARD, ZDF und Co.

Witzig ist, dass es Menschen gibt die der CDU und auch anderen Parteien vorwerfen Lobby zu betreiben (was jede Partei macht, ob links, rechts, grün, gelb) und korrupt zu sein, gleichzeitig jedoch die ÖR als neutrales Qualitätsmedium verteidigen. 

Ich gehöre zu den Leuten die das gerne reformiert haben möchten. Aber das wird nicht passieren.


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2020)

ich558 schrieb:


> Immer dieses Propaganda Gelaber. Wahrscheinlich bist du aber dann einer der den ganzen "alternativen Medien" mit unbestätigten Quellen alles glaubt.
> 
> Ich bin auch gegen die Zwangsgebühr aber an sich finde ich die öffentlich rechtlichen nicht schlecht.




Killerspiel.
Lex-Google.

Und das sind nur die Sachen die wir sofort erkennen.
Wenn du mal mit technischen Studenten/Profs/Lehrern zusammensitzt, egal was die Berichten, die finden fast immer auf Anhieb gravierende Fehler. Oder technisch richtig, an was ich mich bei einem Filmabend erinnere: "Dieser Süßstoff, agiert beim Backen so wie echter Zucker, ist so ein netter Ersatz. Gegen Übergewicht und Diabetes hilft er aber nicht da der Körper den in Zucker umwandelt. Die erzählen da totalen Unfug. Die Kalorien/Zucker-Ersparnis ist Quasi irrelevant." Lasst mich lügen, die meinten so 5-10% weniger Zucker da Verluste durch Umwandeln+Mehraufwand für den Körper?

Letztes Beispiel waren die "Überwiegend" "Friedlichen" "Proteste".


----------



## floppyexe (24. Juni 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema an sich wurde eigentlich alles gesagt. Lässt sich sowieso nichts dran ändern...


Abwarten. Vosskuhle ist ja weg vom Fenster. Mal sehen was der Neue kann, ists auch bloß eine Marionette der Organe oder ist er wirklich Richter.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (24. Juni 2020)

Ich fände ein paar reine Infokanäle OK, wie ein total privatisiertes Informationssystem in die Hose gehen kann sieht man ja gerade bei den Amis. Aber ich bezweifle irgendwie, dass diese Sendeteile die 8 Mrd. Budget auffressen.

Und der Rest ist dann halt Privatvergnügen von ein paar Neuländern, querfinanziert durch den Rest der Bevölkerung. Wer Krimis, Seifenopern, Musikantenstadl, Serien, Spielfilme oder Sport (auch Fußball) gucken will, findet dafür kommerzielle Angebote. Ich bekomme ein WoW-Abo, Netflix oder das neuste CoD auch nicht von der Allgemeinheit finanziert, also warum soll das andersrum so sein. Zumal der gesellschaftliche Nutzen im Vergleich zu anderen querfinanzierten Projekten wie Infrastruktur und Gesundheitssystem auch nicht wirklich erkennbar ist.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Na dann hast du hoffentlich auch noch nie Sportschau oder DFB Pokal Berichterstattung gekuckt.
> Oder Biathlon.
> Oder die Handball WM
> Oder Olympia
> ...


"Nie" ist halt ein ziemlich starkes Ausschlusskriterium. Ich habe in den letzten vier Jahren drei WM-Spiele im ÖR geguckt, das wars. Zwei davon übrigens bei Bekannten, denn trotz 8 Mrd. Budget hat die hochkompetente Medienanstalt offenbar nicht damit gerechnet, dass ein WM-Spiel die Server stärker belastet als der 56-ste Rerun von Tatort Münster. Der Rest interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, ich geh lieber selbst eine Runde joggen als anderen Leuten beim Radfahren zuzusehen.

Selbst wenn man die zwei verkorsten Spiele nun dazuzählt, habe ich bei 18€ Rundfunkbeitrag im Monat, und vier Jahren Beitragspflichtigkeit also satte 288€ pro Spiel gezahlt - ein unschlagbarer Preis . Was dem Fass die Krone ins Gesicht schlägt ist allerdings, dass ich in drei dieser Jahre noch studiert habe, mit einem monatlichen Budget von etwa 200€-250€ nach Miete. Ich habe also zwangsweise knapp 10% meines Gehalts über drei Jahre in drei WM-Spiele investiert...

Auch wenn du den ÖR regelmäßiger nutzt: Würdest du dafür 10% deines Monatsbudgets hergeben?


----------



## Pilo (24. Juni 2020)

Rentner-Fernsehn, sowie für geistig Zurückgebliebene hat doch nichts mit unabhängigem Journalismus zu tun, sondern mit Geldverschwendung.
Hat man sich wahrscheinlich von der deutschen Wasserkopf-Politik abgeguckt.
Ich schau schon seit über einem Jahrzehnt kein Verblödungs-Fernsehn mehr und vermisse gar nichts.


----------



## Danizo (24. Juni 2020)

Zitat: "Dass sich einige Menschen mit der Regelung des unabhängigen Journalismus noch nicht abgefunden haben,..."

Ich muss mich an der Stelle mal kurz an Julius Kahl wenden und hier Kritik über.
Also Julius ihr müsst euch aber auch nicht wundern, wenn "unabhängige Journalisten", wegen solchen einseitigen und oberflächlichen
Aussagen wie in diesem Zitat, mit Recht kritisiert werden.

Die GEZ wird mitnichten ausschließlich für "unabhängigen Journalismus" verwendet, sondern in extrem vielen Bereichen
auch einfach nur für sinnfreien, subjektiv langweiligen und extrem überbezahlten Unterhaltungs-Content "verballert".

Wie sollte man jemanden die Notwendigkeit unabhängiger Medien und Journalismus nahe bringen, wenn zeitgleich ein
Gottschalk Millionen für nicht erbrachte Leistungen einstreicht? Btw. will auch nicht jeder Fußball schauen, oder interessiert
sich für Skispringen und Langlauf. Wenn dann wie oben im Artikel, einleitend nur auf "unabhängige Journalisten" reduziert wird,
dann ist das unvollständige und oberflächliche Berichterstattung. Ehrlich, dann lieber Garnichts schreiben.

Ich zahle gerne, von mir auch jeden Monat für unabhängige Journalisten in unserer Demokratie. Aber keine 18,36 € im Monat bzw.
220,32 € im Jahr. Das sehe ich einfach nicht ein. Ich sage mal 5,- € im Monat / 60,- € Jahr für die entsprechenden Nachrichten-Sender,
Live-Übertragungen von politischen Ereignissen und gerne noch vereinzelte Sendungen, die gesellschaftspolitischen Themen genauer
aufarbeiten. Das war es dann aber auch schon. Den restlichen Unterhaltungs- und Kultur-Content will ich eben nicht mit finanzieren !!

Deshalb ist Kritik an der GEZ absolut (meiner Meinung nach) gerechtfertigt und da sollte sich schnell etwas ändern.

So long....


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juni 2020)

Hach ja, die "GEZ"-Gebühr ist schon was tolles. Immerhin schaue ich alle 2 Jahre auf ARD, ZDF die EM/WM.
Gut, ansonten zwar nicht, und Radio hör ich auch nicht (Itunes Abo), aber das lohnt sich definitiv.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dementsprechend ist auch dein geistiger Zustand!


Das Klientel vieler Sendungen ist aber 60+.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2020)

Pilo schrieb:


> Ich schau schon seit über einem Jahrzehnt kein Verblödungs-Fernsehn mehr und vermisse gar nichts.



Dann hast du eine menge verpasst. Aber macht nichts. Lebe in deiner Internet Blase.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das Klientel vieler Sendungen ist aber 60+.



Die Sendungen interessieren nicht.
Bei keinem Privatsender kannst du so eine Vielzahl von Sendungen sehen.
Bei den Privaten gibt es ja nur noch Casting Shows und Doku soaps.


----------



## Cybnotic (24. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen ist mir das eigentlich völlig Wumpe, aber man sollte nicht vergessen, das Ü 60 in Deutschland 22 Millionen Menschen zählen, also mehr als 1/4. Insoweit haben die genauso einen Anspruch auf ihre Form der Unterhaltung.
> Ich schaue außer Filmen zu 100% nur ÖR und davon zu 80% Phoenix, ich kann halt mit degeneriert dauerberieselten Idioten (a la Netflix, Maxdome, Amazon Prime, oder Youtube VT) wenig bis gar nichts anfangen.



Eher hätten Konsolen und PC Spieler einen Anspruch  auf ihre Spiele..  Na wo bleiben die  beim ARD und ZDF ?



JePe schrieb:


> Hat er laengst.



Nein hat er  so nicht..   denn wo werden die Italiener Spanier etc  gezwungen Rundfunkgebühren zu Zahlen?



4B11T schrieb:


> Der Artikel beginnt schon mit einem Trugschluss auf dessen Basis jede Diskussion zwecklos ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guter Beitrag       Leider verstehen viele das Wort Unabhängig einfach nicht.. aber das ist auch mit vielen eindeutigen anderen Wörtern so


----------



## Pu244 (24. Juni 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Nein hat er  so nicht..   denn wo werden die Italiener Spanier etc  gezwungen Rundfunkgebühren zu Zahlen?



Das ist eine "kann" Sache, es gibt da kein muß. Es ist von Land zu Land verschieden. Und da die Situation in Deutschland als konform bestimmt wurde, geht es so in Ordnung.

Es steht natürlich jedem frei, nach Italien oder Spanien zu ziehen.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juni 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Nein hat er  so nicht..   denn wo werden die Italiener Spanier etc  gezwungen Rundfunkgebühren zu Zahlen?



In Italien läuft das über stromrechnung wie in der Türkei und Griechenland


----------



## Seregios (24. Juni 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Nein hat er  so nicht..   denn wo werden die Italiener Spanier etc  gezwungen Rundfunkgebühren zu Zahlen?



Die Spanier finanzieren es über die Steuereinkünfte, die Italiener wohl über die Stromrechnung seit neuerem.....
Ist mir jetzt zu mühsam es für alle Mitgliedsstaaten der EU rauszusuchen, aber geh mal davon aus, dass es überall ein öffentlich rechtliches Fernsehen mit der ein oder anderen Finazierungsmethode gibt.....


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Nein hat er  so nicht..   denn wo werden die Italiener Spanier etc  gezwungen Rundfunkgebühren zu Zahlen?



Es geht darum, dass der Rundfunkstaatsvertrag (zu Lasten der Bürger) nicht gegen EU-Recht verstößt.
Gibt es keinen solchen geht es natürlich auch.


----------



## akuji13 (24. Juni 2020)

"Dass sich einige Menschen mit der Regelung des vorgeblich unabhängigen Journalismus noch nicht abgefunden haben, zeigt ebenfalls ein Blick in den aktuellen Jahresbericht von 2019"

Ich habs mal korrigiert. 

Soll halt noch immer Menschen geben denen die xte Talkshow (man beachte die Wortbedeutung von "show"), in denen eine vorgefertigte Meinung präsentiert wird und die dazu dient gescheiterte Existenzen durchzufüttern auf den Senkel geht.

Wo bleibt die "GEZ" für Zeitungen? Nicht das die Demokratie noch untergeht.



JePe schrieb:


> Gottlob gibt´s ja noch ein paar spaetgeborene Wohnzimmerjuristen, die es dem BVerfG mal so richtig ... erklaeren.



Deine Überheblichkeit kannst du dir schenken.

Juristen entscheiden identische Sachverhalte auch gerne mal völlig unterschiedlich, siehe die Beurteilungen zu den Beleidigungen, bzw. vermeintlichen Beleidigungen gegen Frau Künast.
3 Kammern haben drei unterschiedliche Sichtweisen dazu.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wahlen und so.
> Steht ja jedem frei Parteien zu wählen die sich für die Abschaffung der Gez Gebühr stark machen - gut, wäre schon sinnvoll sich auch den Rest des Parteiprogramms anzuschauen.



Spontan fällt mir als relevante Partei da nur die AfD ein.
Jetzt kannst du dir selbst ausmalen was den Leuten wichtiger ist, die "GEZ" oder die Einstellung der AfD z. B. zum Thema Klimawandel. 



Pu244 schrieb:


> Lustig, dass du mich als links betrachtest (was ich schon ein wenig als Beleidigung empfinde, es sein denn, du bist AfD Sympathisant, dann wäre es natürlich klar, dass ich links bin). Ich passe in keine Schublade. Im übrigen ist der staatliche Rundfunk bei den Konservativen absolut fest verwurzelt, beim CDU/CSU Milieu sich die meisten Unterstützer finden.



Wer CDU/CSU im Jahr 2020 noch als konservativ bezeichnet ist links! 



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann hast du eine menge verpasst. Aber macht nichts. Lebe in deiner Internet Blase.
> 
> Die Sendungen interessieren nicht.
> Bei keinem Privatsender kannst du so eine Vielzahl von Sendungen sehen.
> Bei den Privaten gibt es ja nur noch Casting Shows und Doku soaps.



Dann lebst du in deiner Öffi-Blase?

Mich interessiert keine Vielzahl an Sendungen, sondern nur bestimmte, weil die Vielzahl für mich belanglos bis dümmlich ist.
Ich hab auch keine Ahnung was ihr ständig für eine seltsame Definition von Privatsendern habt...meine heißen z. B.  Discovery oder NatGeoWild.
Und dafür bezahle ich dann auch gerne, weil ich das bekomme was ich möchte.


----------



## Cybnotic (24. Juni 2020)

Naja  das ganze hat wie  alles Politische ein mal ein Ende    das   habe ich der Zwangsrundfunkanstalt   und der Politik schon oft gesagt. Die "Natur" wird  über diese Triumphiren..  
Ich werde recht behalten.

Gelacht haben die bestimmt..  Nur, wer zu  letzt  Lacht ...
Komplexes Denken war noch nie die Stärke der Politik  und deren Anhänger


----------



## Seregios (24. Juni 2020)

Auf diese "Natur" bin ich ja mal gespannt.  Es gab und wird niemals ein Politlose Gesellschaft geben. Politik sind Meinungen und Ziele, diese umzusetzen. Wenn es diese Bestrebung nicht mehr gibt sitzen wir alle wieder auf dem Baum und lutschen am Daumen.


----------



## Cybnotic (24. Juni 2020)

acc schrieb:


> klar gibt es  die gez noch, nur der name wurde aus pr gründen in "ARD ZDF Deutschlandradio Beitragsservice" geändert.



Absurd diese  Namensänderung.. Für eine Institution die andere Menschen erpresst Zahlungen zu leisten und das als Service zu verkaufen 
Warum die Welt immer verrückter Spielt? ist doch klar an deren Bösen Wesen versuchen die die Welt zu genesen , Was eindeutig Falsch ist !
Das Gute würde keinen Menschen zu etwas Zwingen!   Ist doch leicht zu erkennen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juni 2020)

Seregios schrieb:


> die Italiener wohl über die Stromrechnung seit neuerem...


Dann hab ich's ja schon 4mal bezahlt, bei dem Stromwucher in Deutschland.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Juni 2020)

Eine gewisse Sympathie haben haben diese Verweigerer ja bei mir - das ganze System gehört ordentlich überarbeitet und reformiert.



Cybnotic schrieb:


> Naja  das ganze hat wie  alles Politische ein mal ein Ende    das   habe ich der Zwangsrundfunkanstalt   und der Politik schon oft gesagt. Die "Natur" wird  über diese Triumphiren..
> Ich werde recht behalten.
> 
> Gelacht haben die bestimmt..  Nur, wer zu  letzt  Lacht ...
> Komplexes Denken war noch nie die Stärke der Politik  und deren Anhänger



Und was hat die "Politik" geantwortet als du ihr was von welcher "Natur" erzählt hast? Oder haben sie nur gelacht? 
Was genau hast du den denn gesagt, sprich doch mal Klartext.
Die AFD macht keine Politik? Und du bist keiner von ihren Anhängern?...oder waren die Fragen jetzt zu komplex?


----------



## Mephisto_xD (24. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann hast du eine menge verpasst. Aber macht nichts. Lebe in deiner Internet Blase.


Ich bin ja auch so ein "Verweigerer", aber bin neugierig: Was hab ich denn so verpasst, in den letzten zehn Jahren...?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen ist mir das eigentlich völlig Wumpe, aber man sollte nicht vergessen, das Ü 60 in Deutschland 22 Millionen Menschen zählen, also mehr als 1/4. Insoweit haben die genauso einen Anspruch auf ihre Form der Unterhaltung.


Keiner bestreitet, dass die Öffentlichen ihre Zielgruppe haben. Das Unfaire ist, dass andere Leute für ihre Art der Unterhaltung selbst zahlen müssen, während die Generation ARD, ZDF & Co. ihr Unterhaltungsprogramm vom Rest der Bevölkerung querfinanziert bekommen.

Jedem das Seine, aber ich behaupte mal, dass der Großteil der Staatsfunkhörer nicht begeistert wäre, wenn die Politik beschlösse, eine 20€/Monat Abgabe zu erheben, und damit alle Haushalte in DE mit Fortnite Skins und Fifa-Kartenpacks "zu unterhalten". Genauso bin ich nicht begeistert, wenn mit meinen Zwangsabgaben dann Seniorenprogramm gemacht wird.


----------



## evolute (24. Juni 2020)

Ich finde auch, dass das System überarbeitet werden sollte. Warum sollte ich (bzw. warum sollten ALLE) für das unnütze Morgenprogramm, den Tatort und sämtliche Unterhaltungssendungen bezahlen (Fußball, anyone?!), wenn mich der "Mist" nicht im geringsten interessiert. Ich gucke gerne Nachrichten und lese regelmäßig online Zeitung und ich lausche häufiger verschiedensten Sendungen im Deutschlandfunk. Ich wäre auch bereit für genau das zu bezahlen was ich nutze. Aber warum für den Rest aufkommen?
Der ganze Staatsmedienapparat gehört imho zusammengedampft auf das wesentliche: unabhängige Berichterstattung. Und da man nicht 24/7 News senden kann sollten die Bundestagssitzungen häufiger mal übertragen werden, damit wir alle sehen können was unsere Politiker für interessantes Zeug in ihrer wohlbezahlten Arbeitszeit machen.


----------



## dangee (24. Juni 2020)

evolute schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass das System überarbeitet werden sollte. Warum sollte ich (bzw. warum sollten ALLE) für das unnütze Morgenprogramm, den Tatort und sämtliche Unterhaltungssendungen bezahlen (Fußball, anyone?!), wenn mich der "Mist" nicht im geringsten interessiert. Ich gucke gerne Nachrichten und lese regelmäßig online Zeitung und ich lausche häufiger verschiedensten Sendungen im Deutschlandfunk. Ich wäre auch bereit für genau das zu bezahlen was ich nutze. Aber warum für den Rest aufkommen?
> *Der ganze Staatsmedienapparat gehört imho zusammengedampft auf das wesentliche: unabhängige Berichterstattung*. Und da man nicht 24/7 News senden kann sollten die Bundestagssitzungen häufiger mal übertragen werden, damit wir alle sehen können was unsere Politiker für interessantes Zeug in ihrer wohlbezahlten Arbeitszeit machen.



das ist aber auch genau der Punkt: es sind *keine* Staatsmedien, sondern wie du auch schreibst unabhängig. Daher auch keine Steuer 
die vielen unabhängigen Journalisten in allen Herren Länder unterstütze ich auch gerne; der fernsehgarten.. naja.. ist hoffentlich nicht so teuer..


----------



## Zero-11 (24. Juni 2020)

MasterOlli schrieb:


> Selber schuld !!



als gäbe es nur die AFD welche gegen die GEZ ist, hier hat man wieder ein Strohmannargument benutzt um die Wahl von GEZ-Parteien zu rechtfertigen

Abschaffung Rundfunkgebuehren &#8211; Partei der Vernunft


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

akuji13 schrieb:


> Juristen entscheiden identische Sachverhalte auch gerne mal völlig unterschiedlich, siehe die Beurteilungen zu den Beleidigungen, bzw. vermeintlichen Beleidigungen gegen Frau Künast.
> 3 Kammern haben drei unterschiedliche Sichtweisen dazu.



Zur Gebuehrenfinanzierung ist die Rechtsprechung doch eher stringent, wuerde ich meinen.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juni 2020)

Die Brigade Warsteiner zeigt sich hier wieder von ihrer besten Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juni 2020)

Ich zahle die GEZ gerne,
gerade weil ich die "Öffentlichen" zur Information nutze.

Abends die Glotze anmachen, so als Absacker,
ohne am Rechner oder Smartphone zu hocken,
das ist doch cool. 

Sicherlich braucht man nicht soviele Regionalprogramme,
da wäre noch Einsparpotential vorhanden.

Aber nur die Privaten schauen?

Nein, Danke.


----------



## Basileukum (24. Juni 2020)

Tja, die Beiträge gehen zum größten Teil in überhöhte Pansionszahlungen, von Leuten, welche über Medien den derzeitigen Zustand der Gesellschaft aktiv mitgefördert haben. 

Vom miserablen Programm heutiger Tage ganz abgesehen, was weder auf Wahrheit, noch auf Klarheit, noch auf einer funktioniernden Sittlichkeit, aus welcher eine lebenswerte Gesellschaft resultiert, ausgerichtet ist. 

Als bewußter Mensch zahlt man natürlich nicht gerne GEZ oder verweigert und beides ist der einzig richtige mentale Schluß, den man menschlich ziehen kann. 

Aber jeder wie er kann.


----------



## Agallah (24. Juni 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ein zumutbarer Betrag wären 5 € pro Monat.
> 
> MfG



Bei 5 Euro im Monat müsste aber deutlich mehr abgeschafft werden als nur der Show- und Unterhaltungsteil.

Entgegen der Behauptung vieler Foristen hier gibt es seit einiger Zeit sehr wohl eine massive Transparenz wohin die Gelder aus den Rundfunkgebühren monatlich fließen. 
Verwendung der 17,50 Euro Rundfunkbeitrag

Wer fleißig sucht findet sicherlich auch Jahresübersichten. Und wer artig und wohl formuliert fragt kann sich auch direkt beim Beitragsservice erkundigen

Und ja, das Traumschiff. Wird wohl keiner hier anschauen, erreicht aber (wahrscheinlich durch Florian Silbereisen) zu Spitzenzeiten auch mal 22,9% der Einschaltquote, lässt den Tatort damit weit hinter sich und ist gerade bei den 14-49jährigen erstaunlich beliebt. Dem seine Daseinsberechtigung abzusprechen ist also schwierig.

Aber wir hatten das Thema letztes Jahr schon hier, konnte nur nicht widerstehen.


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

Verwirr die Leute doch nicht mit Fakten.


----------



## banned4life (24. Juni 2020)

evolute schrieb:


> Und da man nicht 24/7 News senden kann sollten die Bundestagssitzungen häufiger mal übertragen werden, damit wir alle sehen können was unsere Politiker für interessantes Zeug in ihrer wohlbezahlten Arbeitszeit machen.



Diese Sitzungen werden auf Phoenix übertragen. Der Anteil der Leute die Fussball schauen, beträgt so ziemlich 2/3 der deutschen Fussballbevölkerung.


----------



## JobCenter (24. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Verwirr die Leute doch nicht mit Fakten.



Ach, meinst du die Fakten die Ihr Linken alle Ignoriert weil die nicht in eure Moral- und Ideologievorstellung passen?

Beste Beispiel ist doch jetzt Stuttgart.
Jeder der sich die Videos anschaut sieht dort fast nur Linksextreme (Schwarze Masken) und Migranten, die auch noch fröhlich "Allahu Akhbar" rufend, marodierend durch die Straßen laufen.

Was machen die ÖR-Medien daraus? Party- und Event Teilnehmer. Es ist nur noch lächerlich wie hier Fakten ausgeblendet werden mit abenteuerlichsten Wortfindungen.

Wer hier noch von Unabhängigen Journalismus spricht, ja der verleugnet die Fakten auch.

Und der neueste VS-Bericht sagt, dass die Linksextreme Gewalt um 40% zugenommen hat.
40%, das muß man sich mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Aber die Gefahr kommt ja nur von Rechts, Links wird komplett ausgeblendet.


----------



## onlygaming (24. Juni 2020)

Aber laut Dunja Hayali ist die GEZ ja keine Zwangsabgabe


----------



## xActionx (24. Juni 2020)

Agallah schrieb:


> Bei 5 Euro im Monat müsste aber deutlich mehr abgeschafft werden als nur der Show- und Unterhaltungsteil.
> 
> Entgegen der Behauptung vieler Foristen hier gibt es seit einiger Zeit sehr wohl eine massive Transparenz wohin die Gelder aus den Rundfunkgebühren monatlich fließen.
> Verwendung der 17,50 Euro Rundfunkbeitrag
> ...



Die 600k Gehalt von Claus Kleber fehlen... Diese Aufstellung ist ohne absolute Zahlen sowieso komplett wertlos, weil die Leute so keine Relation zu den tatsächlichen Beträgen haben. Sowas muss volltransparent sein und nicht nur so pseudo-transparent wie hier.

"Bei 14-49 jährigen erstanlich beliebt"

Warum nicht bei den 13-83 Jährigen? Oder bei allen unter 90? 

Das sind doch total wertlose Alibi-Statistiken.



onlygaming schrieb:


> Aber laut Dunja Hayali ist die GEZ ja keine Zwangsabgabe



In den Augen des ÖR-Apparats sind Konto-Pfändungen und Beugehaft kein Zwang. Dummnja Hayali ist Teil dieses Apparats.


----------



## Mydgard (24. Juni 2020)

Dürfte fast niemanden wundern das so etwas passiert, da ARD/ZDF usw. sich einen riesigen Kropf an unnötigen Dritt Programmen gönnen und viel Geld für unnötiges Zeugs verpulvern ... von den ganzen Pensionen mal gar nicht zu reden.

Unabhängige Journalisten? Auf jeden Fall, aber kein Geld für Spielfilme/Breitensport wie Fußball usw.) ... wer z.B. einen Tatort sehen möchte, kann doch bitte gerne dafür extra bezahlen, es ist ein Unding das die Breite Masse dafür blechen muss auch wenn das nur ein Teil der Nutzer auch sehen möchte. Genauso Fußball ... ja okay, Länderspiele sind evtl. ein Sonderfall, ist halt der bekannteste/beliebteste Sport in Deutschland ...


----------



## RawRob (24. Juni 2020)

JobCenter schrieb:


> Ach, meinst du die Fakten die Ihr Linken alle Ignoriert weil die nicht in eure Moral- und Ideologievorstellung passen?
> 
> Beste Beispiel ist doch jetzt Stuttgart.
> Jeder der sich die Videos anschaut sieht dort fast nur Linksextreme (Schwarze Masken) und Migranten, die auch noch fröhlich "Allahu Akhbar" rufend, marodierend durch die Straßen laufen.
> ...



Es sollte mehr Menschen wie dich geben.
Menschen die mit offenen Augen durch unsere Gesellschaft gehen. 

Daumen hoch für dich!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2020)

Mydgard schrieb:


> Unabhängige Journalisten? Auf jeden Fall, aber kein Geld für Spielfilme/Breitensport wie Fußball usw.) ... wer z.B. einen Tatort sehen möchte, kann doch bitte gerne dafür extra bezahlen, es ist ein Unding das die Breite Masse dafür blechen muss auch wenn das nur ein Teil der Nutzer auch sehen möchte. Genauso Fußball ... ja okay, Länderspiele sind evtl. ein Sonderfall, ist halt der bekannteste/beliebteste Sport in Deutschland ...


Unabhängig sind die ÖR nicht, die Ämter werden mit politiknahen Leuten je nach Länderregierung besetzt.
Das erklärt auch so manche Unterschiede zwischen BR und NDR z.B.

Auch Fußball gehört meiner Meinung nach da gestrichen, das kann auch RTL übertragen.
Die sollen einfach ihr Programm ausschließlich auf Informationsprogramm reduzieren, da wäre ein Großteil des Programms schon gestrichen.


----------



## takan (24. Juni 2020)

Mydgard schrieb:


> Dürfte fast niemanden wundern das so etwas passiert, da ARD/ZDF usw. sich einen riesigen Kropf an unnötigen Dritt Programmen gönnen und viel Geld für unnötiges Zeugs verpulvern ... von den ganzen Pensionen mal gar nicht zu reden.
> 
> Unabhängige Journalisten? Auf jeden Fall, aber kein Geld für Spielfilme/Breitensport wie Fußball usw.) ... wer z.B. einen Tatort sehen möchte, kann doch bitte gerne dafür extra bezahlen, es ist ein Unding das die Breite Masse dafür blechen muss auch wenn das nur ein Teil der Nutzer auch sehen möchte. Genauso Fußball ... ja okay, Länderspiele sind evtl. ein Sonderfall, ist halt der bekannteste/beliebteste Sport in Deutschland ...



dem kann ich zustimmen.

journalismus ist kein film format in serien über pseudo mist.
tatort?
musikandenstadle?
alle anderen serien die nur unterhaltung sind und kein journalismus?
die öffentlich rechtlichen mitarbeiter neben ihrer fürstlichen vergütung mit ihren privatkarren tanken umsonst?

nach dem krieg kann man ja argumentieren das unterhaltung auch ein bestandteil sein kann, weil es ebend keine privatensender gab etc.

heute ist das komplett anders. komplett.
wieso sollen die moderatoren mehr verdienen als die kanzlerin? hallo?

wieso gibts kein archieve auf das ich ohne beschränkung zugreifen kann?
beim wdr habe ich mal den mitschnittservice gefunden, die wollen 40€ die stunde für eine dvd! als aufwandsentschädigung.
jeder öffentlich rechtliche sender hat seine eigene mediathekapp bzw. infrastruktur.
da wird soviel geld verbrannt, das man denen erstmal das geld zudrehen muss und denen sagen muss, spart ihr deppen, ihr verbrennt zuviel.
ist ja nicht so das die verweigerer nicht zahlen wollen weil sie es nicht möchten oder aluhut-mäßig keine lust auf sowas haben, viele haben einfach kein bock für den ganzen wasserkopf da zu zahlen, was in der heutigen zeit einfach nicht mehr nötig ist.


----------



## Blechbuex (24. Juni 2020)

Die Öfis sind Fernsehanstalten für Komfortzoneninhaber.
Selbstzerstörerisch untertänig Links Populistisch.

Immer bereit den neuesten Linken Thesen in den Allerwerttesten zu kriechen.
Wir Deutsche sind einfach zu böse.Deswegen muss Deutschland bunter werden.
Oder nicht ?

Woher kommt dieser Celebrierte von den Medien verordnete Selbsthass ?


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juni 2020)

JobCenter schrieb:


> Und der neueste VS-Bericht sagt, dass die Linksextreme Gewalt um 40% zugenommen hat.



Hab was von 6.449 linksextremistisch motivierte Delikte gelesen, also etwa stand von 2017, aber wird denke ich nicht für Platz 1 reichen, weil 2018  gab es 19.409 Straftaten mit rechtsextremistisch motiviertem Hintergrund, glaube nicht das unsere "Patrioten" auf unter 6k kommen.(da hat wohl der Vorgänger sogar  mit Brille nichts gesehen.)


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Juni 2020)

Mydgard schrieb:


> Unabhängige Journalisten? Auf jeden Fall, aber kein Geld für Spielfilme/Breitensport wie Fußball usw.) ... es ist ein Unding das die _Breite Masse dafür blechen muss_ _auch wenn das nur ein Teil der Nutzer auch sehen möchte. Genauso Fußball ... ja okay, Länderspiele sind evtl. ein Sonderfall, ist halt der bekannteste/beliebteste Sport in Deutschland_ ...



"Weiter hat sich der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk auf wertvolle Inhalte wie hochwertige Berichterstattung, Bildung, Kunst und Kultur zu konzentrieren und darf kostspielige Unterhaltung nur noch dann bieten, wenn er auch die notwendigen Einnahmen dafür erzielt." (AfD Wahlprogramm)

Fußball, kostenlos oder bezahlt anbieten? Wie denn nun? Laut AfD Wahlprogramm klar "pay per view"...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2020)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Fußball, kostenlos oder bezahlt anbieten? Wie denn nun? Laut AfD Wahlprogramm klar "pay per view"...


Wäre prima, dann würden die wie Sky einen oder mehrere Unterhaltungssender verschlüsselt betrieben und wenn sich das nicht finanzieren lässt werden die eben eingestellt.
Der Markt regelt das dann ganz alleine.


----------



## Terracresta (24. Juni 2020)

Schlimm genug, dass von uns solcher Scheiß wie Lindenstraße für 35 Jahre finanziert wurde. ABM für Laiendarsteller. Dazu gesell(t)en sich Verbotene Liebe, Marienhof und Dahoam is Dahoam, um die Serien mit tausenden Folgen zu nennen. Late Night Shows, Wetten dass etc gesellen sich dazu. Fußball wurde schon genannt und kostete zusammen mit Olympiaübertragungen und anderen Sportereignissen auch Milliarden. ÖR Gebühren erzwingen und dann davon Sendungen der leichten Unterhaltung und bestimmte Persönlichkeiten finanzieren ist schon übel. Es wurde ja schon öfter genau erklärt, wieso diese Gebührsteuer eigentlich illegal ist, aber sie ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass alles möglich ist, solang es die Politik will.

Lustig sind immer die Stories der Rundfunkgebühr-Verteidiger. Zum Beispiel dass ohne den ÖR einer wie Trump alle Sender aufkaufen könnte, weil das ja erstens richtig billig wird, zweitens es keine Kartellbehörde gibt, welche sowas verhindern sollte und weil ein richtiger Diktatur nicht einfach die ÖRs übernehmen und Kritiker entfernen würde. Das kam von einer studierten Person, welche sich für sehr schlau zu halten scheint und ständig am labern ist, damit man wohl nicht die Zeit hat, das Gesagte zu verarbeiten und zu widerlegen.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wäre prima, dann würden die wie Sky einen oder mehrere Unterhaltungssender verschlüsselt betrieben und wenn sich das nicht finanzieren lässt werden die eben eingestellt.
> Der Markt regelt das dann ganz alleine.



Der Markt regelt das, da gebe ich dir recht. Aber wenn Fußball nur über Bezahlfernsehen verfügbar wäre...da kann ich mir ausmalen wer da am schnellsten und lautesten krakelt, dass das "eine links-grünversiffte Meinungsdiktatur der Staatsfunkmedien uns Deutschen den Fußball verbietet"

@ Terracresta: die Studierten sind die Schlimmsten, weiß doch jeder Uni=links/grün......oder rechte Burschenschaftler?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2020)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Der Markt regelt das, da gebe ich dir recht. Aber wenn Fußball nur über Bezahlfernsehen verfügbar wäre...da kann ich mir ausmalen wer da am schnellsten und lautesten krakelt, dass das "eine links-grünversiffte Meinungsdiktatur der Staatsfunkmedien uns Deutschen den Fußball verbietet"



Es ist mit scheißegal ob das wer brüllt, ich bekomme auch ein Zeitungsabo nicht durch die Allgemeinheit bezahlt und auch Eintrittskarten für das Stadion müsste ich selbst finanzieren.

Golf wird auch nicht im ÖR übertragen, obwohl sich Leute dafür interessieren.


----------



## alf666 (24. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hab was von 6.449 linksextremistisch motivierte Delikte gelesen, also etwa stand von 2017, aber wird denke ich nicht für Platz 1 reichen, weil 2018  gab es 19.409 Straftaten mit rechtsextremistisch motiviertem Hintergrund, glaube nicht das unsere "Patrioten" auf unter 6k kommen.(da hat wohl der Vorgänger sogar  mit Brille nichts gesehen.)


 
Der unterschied ist halt linksextremistische Delikte sind vorwiegend Gewalt gegen Personen und Sachen.
Rechtsextremistische sind vorwiegend im Internet, da ja dank der immer verschäften Zensur , immer weniger ,erlaubt ist zu sagen.
Wobei ich der Meinung bin das alle Delikte zu verfolgen sind was aber leider nicht passiert, da gewisse Gruppen Narrenfreiheit haben.


----------



## GEChun (24. Juni 2020)

Ich fände es wäre ja schon mal eine riesige Verbesserung wenn man wenigstens sagen könnte in welchem öffentlichen Bereich das Geld gehen soll..
Dann könnte man wenigstens Interesse bezogen die Zwang Gebühr investieren...


----------



## h4wk1337 (24. Juni 2020)

"Dass sich einige Menschen mit der Regelung des unabhängigen Journalismus noch nicht abgefunden haben, zeigt ebenfalls ein Blick in den aktuellen Jahresbericht von 2019"
Das ist doch Ironie oder?  Wenn es so wäre hätte glaub ich niemand en Problem mit.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juni 2020)

alf666 schrieb:


> Der unterschied ist halt linksextremistische Delikte sind vorwiegend Gewalt gegen Personen und Sachen.
> Rechtsextremistische sind vorwiegend im Internet, da ja dank der immer verschäften Zensur , immer weniger ,erlaubt ist zu sagen.
> Wobei ich der Meinung bin das alle Delikte zu verfolgen sind was aber leider nicht passiert, da gewisse Gruppen Narrenfreiheit haben.




also in 2018er bericht über Körperverletzungen stand
Rechts :904 	
Links-     :363


----------



## hoffgang (24. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es ist mit scheißegal ob das wer brüllt, ich bekomme auch ein Zeitungsabo nicht durch die Allgemeinheit bezahlt und auch Eintrittskarten für das Stadion müsste ich selbst finanzieren.



Tja, deine Steuergelder werden auch für ÖPNV verwendet, unabhängig ob du diesen nutzt, für Theaterförderung, unabhängig ob du reingehst oder nicht.

Was mich an der ganzen GEZ Debatte stört ist die Vermischung mehrerer Sachverhalte. Gruppierungen wie die AfD nutzen dieses Thema um öffentlich-rechtliche Medien zu diskreditieren und das ist falsch, perfide und niederträchtig. Und genau hier liegt auch die Schwierigkeit einer Debatte darüber. Reformbedarf der ÖR? Sicherlich. Abschaffung? Auf gar keinen Fall.

Hier wird nur über Lindenstraße diskutiert, mal dran gedacht was all die Auslandstudios kosten, was die Reportagen aus Nordsyrischen Gefängnissen, oder sonst einem Ende der Welt so an Aufwand mit sich bringen? Und ja, die Gefahr bei Medien welche sich in privater Hand befinden ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, oder will hier wirklich jemand die Meinung vertreten Fox News, in den Händen von Rupert Murdoch würde fairen, aufgeklärten und freien Journalismus betreiben? Wie so oft wissen wir garnicht, wie gut wir es eigentlich haben und das für lächerliche 17€irgendwas im Monat. Das ist GÜNSTIGER als ein Bild-Abo und um ca. den Faktor 100.000 seriöser und vielfältiger. Oh sorry, sind weniger Titten drin und weniger News über asoziale Z Promis, das rechtfertigt bestimmt den Aufpreis.

Was wollt ihr Kritiker denn eigentlich? Nix zahlen und trotzdem auf dem gleichen Niveau versorgt werden? Das geht nicht. Siehe Spiegel, Zeit & Co die ALLE Bezahlangebote haben und interessante Artikel hinter Paywalls stecken. 
Klar kann man als "Patriot" KenFM oder Russia Today nutzen, nur dann ist man kein Patriot, sondern Idiot der mit Deutschlandhut in eine ÖR Kamera sächselt "höören se auf mein Gesischt zu filmen", man wird vllt unterhalten, aber nicht informiert. Leider sinds gerade jene Konsumenten welche die Eingangs erwähnte Methode der AfD nicht erkennen und den Mist tatsächlich glauben.

Ihr alle könnt froh sein, dass es Institutionen wie die ÖRs gibt und wir nicht wie in den USA auf Parteien ausgerichtete Sender und Programme haben, in denen in ganzen Landstrichen keine objektive Berichterstattung stattfindet.


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr Kritiker denn eigentlich? Nix zahlen und trotzdem auf dem gleichen Niveau versorgt werden?



My guess - wenig bis gar nichts zahlen und die eigenen Vorurteile bestaetigt bekommen.


----------



## Lotto (24. Juni 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Zahle ich seit Jahren nicht mehr. Wo ist das Problem?



Evtl. der negative Schufa-Eintrag, durch den du dann keine Wohnung, Vetrag, etc. mehr bekommst?


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juni 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Zahle ich seit Jahren nicht mehr. Wo ist das Problem?


Warum nicht?
Hast du keine Wohnung, oder hast du dich befreien lassen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Evtl. der negative Schufa-Eintrag, durch den du dann keine Wohnung, Vetrag, etc. mehr bekommst?



Dürfen die überhaupt ohne Einwilligung (die man sonst bei praktisch jedem Vertrag geben muss) das an die Schufa übermitteln?


----------



## marko597710 (24. Juni 2020)

die zwangsgebür muss weg die sollen es einfach verschlüsseln währ es will soll es bezahlen währ es nicht will sollte in ruhe gelassen werden ich braue den mist nicht


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Juni 2020)

Unter hoffgang -Lemmy- Beitrag könnte man eigentlich ein "Amen" setzen! 
Aber ich vermute sein Beitrag ist zu komplex für Einige hier, schade eigentlich.


----------



## Khabarak (24. Juni 2020)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Service in Anspruch nehme, zahle ich auch gerne den entsprechenden Obolus dafür.
> Auch bin ich nicht generell gegen die ÖR, aber eine Zwangsabgabe unter dem Deckmantel des freien Journalismus ist schlicht und ergreifend ein NOGO !
> 
> Im Umkehrschluss kann ich also auch Kindergeld beantragen ?
> ...





Ich find es echt irre, wie viele hier scheinbar das Konzept einer Solidargemeinschaft nicht kapieren.

Gejört ohr auch zu denen, die keine Krankenvrrsicherung zahlen wollen, weil sie grad nicht krank sind? (Alternativ eine der andren Versicherungen, die hesetzlich vorgeschrieben sind)

Du nutzt es nicht... schön.. und?
Du bist Teil einer Sozialhemeinschaft, die eben eine Aufteilung der Kosten von staatlich betriebenen Radio und Fernsehprogrammen beschlossen hat.

Ich find echt irre, wie oft das "nutz ich nicht" Argument kommt.
Egoisten bis zum Schluss...
Am Ende stehen dann Verhältnisse wie in den USA, wo ein Covid19 Patient eine Krankenhausrechnung über $1.100.000,- bekam.
Kabelfernsehen kostet dann gleich über $100 im Monat.
Internet wird zum Luxusgut, dass sicj nur noch die Mittelschicht und noch besser verdienende leisten können

Btw. Bist du dir sicher, dass du keinen der über 100 öffentlichen Sender je gehört hast?

Es gibt Reformbedarf, aber abschaffen ist die falsche Lösung.
Finanzierung per Steuern klappt übrigens nicht, da Steuern nie zweckgebunden sein dürfen - Abgaben allerdings schon


Edit:





marko597710 schrieb:


> die zwangsgebür muss weg die sollen es einfach verschlüsseln währ es will soll es bezahlen währ es nicht will sollte in ruhe gelassen werden ich braue den mist nicht



Puh... bei der Rechtschreibung fürchte ich, dass du den "mist" sehr dringend brauchst...
Du willst ihn nur nicht - genau wie Rechtschreibung.


----------



## marko597710 (24. Juni 2020)

Krankenversicherung kannste nicht Mit der gez vergleichen k.v. Hat wenigsten ein Sin gez ist nur Müll den keiner braucht außer das die ich bereichern mit den geld


----------



## T-MAXX (24. Juni 2020)

so viele Forum Beiträge obwohl es nur um GEZ geht, das ja schon so einen langen Bart hat, das sogar Rübezahl vor Neid erblassen würde.

Ganz Klares NO GO für GEZ.
Das TV verliert jedes Jahr an Qualität und die Werbung zieht überall am Bildschirm vorbei. 
Ich habe kaum noch den TV an, außer mal fürn schönen Film von der Silberscheibe und das komplett ohne Werbung und sonstigen Unterbrechungen.


----------



## Khabarak (24. Juni 2020)

marko597710 schrieb:


> Krankenversicherung kannste nicht Mit der gez vergleichen k.v. Hat wenigsten ein Sin gez ist nur Müll den keiner braucht außer das die ich bereichern mit den geld



Ich bin echt auf den Beweis für deine steile These gespannt...

Genau wie auf die Beweise für all die schlimmen Dinge, die angeblich immer nur Linke und Ausländer machen...

Schwarze Klamotten kann sich jeder anziehen (übrigens sehr beliebt bei den diversen NeoNazi Gruppierungen).
Aktuell wird in Stuttgart gegen 500 Leute ermittelt - und nach ersten Erkenntnissen stammen alle Randalierer aus dem Umland und aus Stuttgart selbst.

Aber hey, ist ja viel einfacher, pauschale Behauptungen rauszuhauen, als mal eine echte Beweisführung für die eigene Behauptung zu bringen.
Das sollen gefälligst die andren machen.


----------



## xeonking (24. Juni 2020)

Ich persönlich brauche diese ganzen öffentlichen auch nicht zwingend, zumindest nicht in dieser "Vielfalt",ich denke hier könnte man das ganze ein wenig komprimieren. Aus meiner Sicht macht es keinen Sinn unzählige Lokale Sender wie WDR Köln,Dortmund etc zu versorgen. Das alles auf ein kleines aber feines staatliches TV und Radio Angebot reduzieren, wodurch man sicherlich die Beitrags-preise senken könnte. Ja das würde ich mir wünschen.

gruß


----------



## restX3 (24. Juni 2020)

JobCenter schrieb:


> Beste Beispiel ist doch jetzt Stuttgart.
> Jeder der sich die Videos anschaut sieht dort fast nur Linksextreme (Schwarze Masken) und Migranten, die auch noch fröhlich "Allahu Akhbar" rufend, marodierend durch die Straßen laufen.
> 
> Was machen die ÖR-Medien daraus? Party- und Event Teilnehmer. Es ist nur noch lächerlich wie hier Fakten ausgeblendet werden mit abenteuerlichsten Wortfindungen.
> ...



So ist es.
Nachrichten über Deutschland holt man sich eh besser inzwischen aus dem Ausland, besonders im Bezug auf Migranten. Österreich/England usw. Die haben auch ganz anders über Stuttgart berichtet als die Deutschen Blättchen und ARD/ZDF.


----------



## Khabarak (24. Juni 2020)

restX3 schrieb:


> So ist es.
> Nachrichten über Deutschland holt man sich eh besser inzwischen aus dem Ausland, besonders im Bezug auf Migranten. Österreich/England usw. Die haben auch ganz anders über Stuttgart berichtet als die Deutschen Blättchen und ARD/ZDF.



Wie wär es mal mit Links und Beispielen für die These?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2020)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Wie wär es mal mit Links und Beispielen für die These?



Kölner Domplatte Sylvester 2015 ist so ein Beispiel.


----------



## Khabarak (24. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kölner Domplatte Sylvester 2015 ist so ein Beispiel.



Nö, ist es nicht.
Ein Beispiel enthält einen Link zu einem Artikel, der besser ist.

Einfach nur Themen in den Raum zu werfen bringt absolut nix.
Es hilft mir in keiner Weise bei der Beurteilung der Artikel, die du im Ausland besser findest, als hier.

Ich lese ein paar ausländische Seiten von Zeitungen und Sendern.
Bin echt gespannt, welche du als Beispiel bringst.


----------



## KI_Kong (24. Juni 2020)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Nö, ist es nicht.
> Ein Beispiel enthält einen Link zu einem Artikel, der besser ist.
> 
> Einfach nur Themen in den Raum zu werfen bringt absolut nix.
> ...



So einen? Polizisten bei Strassenschlachten in Stuttgart attackiert
Wieso eigentlich "Event", "Krawall" usw.? Das bedeutet für mich Party und Lärm - schaut aber mehr nach Reichskristallnacht aus was da passiert ist.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Juni 2020)

KI_Kong schrieb:


> So einen? Polizisten bei Strassenschlachten in Stuttgart attackiert
> Wieso eigentlich "Event", "Krawall" usw.? Das bedeutet für mich Party und Lärm - _schaut aber mehr nach Reichskristallnacht aus was da passiert ist_.



Du möchtest nicht ernsthaft die Novemberprogrome an welchen Hunderte Juden starben, Synagogen und Geschäfte brannten und einen Tag später Tausende inhaftiert worden sind mit dieser (selten dämlichen) Krawallnacht gleichsetzen?

Harter Tobak! Relativieren und verharmlosen....


----------



## Chiba_Ryunosuke (24. Juni 2020)

Kann man denen auch kaum verübeln, einfach die ÖR komplett abschaffen, oder wenigstens auf das wesentliche zurechtstutzen!


----------



## KI_Kong (24. Juni 2020)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Du möchtest nicht ernsthaft ....
> 
> Harter Tobak! Relativieren und verharmlosen....


Nein, will ich nicht. Ich relativier gar nix. Eine Drogenkontrolle rechtfertigt jedenfalls nicht eine Stadt zu zerlegen. 
Es gibt Leute die glauben sie haben für alles ein Argument, nur ist daran sicher nichts zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (24. Juni 2020)

JobCenter schrieb:


> Wer hier noch von Unabhängigen Journalismus spricht, ja der verleugnet die Fakten auch.



Unabhängig sind die sure nicht, allerdings noch die am ehesten unabhängig was die Kritik an den Parteien angeht.
Wenn man sich beispielsweise mal die Heute Show ansieht, dann wird jede Partei durch den Kakao gezogen.
Einige unbequeme Themen packen sie allerdings nicht an und halten den Eliten die Stange.


----------



## Karotte81 (24. Juni 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt...



Eigentlich war sie genau deswegen doch in der KRitik, getreu dem Motto, die Leute verlieren ihre Jobs, wie kann man da die Gebühren erhöhen. Aber das ist jetzt doch iwie in den Hintergrund gerückt, warum auch immer. Achso, ich weiß, Lobbyarbeit. 

Die Arbeit, mit der das einfache Volk nix zu tun hat.


----------



## MasterOlli (24. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Na dann hast du hoffentlich auch noch nie Sportschau oder DFB Pokal Berichterstattung gekuckt.
> Oder Biathlon.
> Oder die Handball WM
> Oder Olympia
> ...



Nein habe ich noch nie. Ich schaue seit fast 20 Jahren kein Fernsehen mehr


----------



## Unrockstar85 (24. Juni 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber ich versteh worauf du hinnauswillst, der Gez Beitrag ist sehr erträglich wenn man sich ausdenkt was für politische Folgeveränderungen eine Mehrheit jener Parteien die dessen Abschaffung fordern so mit sich bringt.



Das Gegenbild sind Zustände wie Polen oder Ungarn..
Da haben die Leute auch das Parteiprogramm nicht komplett gelesen

Jeder der behauptet, die Zahlungen für den ÖR sind Steuern, hat eben nicht verstanden was der ÖR und der Rundfunkstaatsvertrag ist. Dass man bei diesem Monster auch Spartensender wie Arte, oder Phoenix mit bezahlt, das ist leider dann die Kehrseite der Medaille, weil ohne wäre sowas kulturell wertvolles nicht machbar. 
Aber wie viele den ÖR mit Staatsfunk gleichsetzen, und sich am besten noch auf RT beziehen, das ist schon süß. #
Ich selber erachte den ÖR als Sinnig und notwendig, in Zeiten von Trumpscher Logik und Alternativen Fakten. Dass man nicht das hunderste Mutantenstadel brauch ist Selbstverständlich. Aber noch mehr wie RTL World oder ProSieben Media? Nee danke.

Und wer meint, wir haben in den Medien Staatsfernsehen, der darf dann gerne mal das Thema Pressefreiheit anschauen. Unsere Demokratischen Nachbarn sind da nicht mehr soo unabhängig 
Rangliste 2020 | Reporter ohne Grenzen fuer Informationsfreiheit
Gerade England, Russland, aber auch USA und Polen sollten ganz ganz ruhig sein. 

Nahaufnahme Deutschland 2020 | Reporter ohne Grenzen fuer Informationsfreiheit
Die Aussage zur "TAZ" Kolumne ist derzeit der aktuelle Tiefstand und ein direkter Angriff auf die Pressefreiheit. Und was machen die Foristen? Am besten noch dabei helfen, die Pressefreiheit abzuschaffen. Weil ja nur die AfD die Demokratie nach Deutschland bringt (Alleine das bei einer stark faschistischen Partei, die auch mal eben Wahrheiten erfindet, ist an sich schon ein Treppenwitz)

@Don-71:

So und nicht anders ist es.. Es ist ja auch viel einfacher zu meckern, anstatt sich mit etwas zu befassen.

Reform des Rundfunkbeitrags ist gescheitert
Leider sind viele Mechanismen im ÖR für Außenstehende nicht zu verstehen.. Dass der ÖR aber auch Infrastruktur besitzt, die alle nutzen, ist auch nicht weg zudiskutieren.


----------



## KI_Kong (24. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was soll der Scheiss?
> Das ist doch nur wieder Nebelbomben geschmeiße, wer hat irgendwo in Stuttgart relativiert?
> Die Behauptungen von euch Fake News und Echokammer Betreibern war der ÖR hätte etwas relativiert im Gegensatz zu ausländischen Medien, diese Behauptung habe ich mit meinem Link zu tagesschau.de der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben, also wer relativiert hier etwas zu Stuttgart?! Das du mit deinem Vergleich zur Kristallnacht angegriffen wirst, ist doch völlig berechtigt, weil der Vergleich um Lichtjahre hinkt, und nur einem Narrativ dient!


Ich leg keinen Wert drauf, dass du mich verstehst. Alles was du da versuchst is jemanden mit einer anderen Meinung ins "rechte Licht" zu rücken. Ob der Vergleich hinkt oder nicht ist belanglos. Ist jetzt auch mein letzter Response an dich, keine Zeit für Trolle.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (24. Juni 2020)

Für deine Aussage Ki Kong kann man dich nur melden
Deine Relativierung hier ist ja echt zum brechen. 
Dein Vergleich hinkt so dermaßen... Und um zurück zu den Fakten zu kommen:
Der Polizeichef von Stuttgart spricht von 50% deutsche und 50% nicht deutsche, die man festgenommen hat.. Man kann daraus nichts schließen, so die Aussage des Herren

Aber wie man daraus ein: Die Flüchtlinge waren es macht, zeigt ja der Reichelt.

Ausschreitungen in Stuttgart: Wie entstand die Gewalt? - Nachrichten - WDR


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juni 2020)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Das Gegenbild sind Zustände wie Polen oder Ungarn..
> 
> Und wer meint, wir haben in den Medien Staatsfernsehen, der darf dann gerne mal das Thema Pressefreiheit anschauen. Unsere Demokratischen Nachbarn sind da nicht mehr soo unabhängig
> Rangliste 2020 | Reporter ohne Grenzen fuer Informationsfreiheit
> .



Das wollte ich auch posten

Ungarn war  mal Platz 10  und jetzt 89 

Hier kann man es besser sehen
Rangliste der Pressefreiheit &#8211; Wikipedia

Türkei ist halt Hart 
da hat AKP die öffentliche + Private Sendern im griff.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (24. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch posten


Ungarn ist alles, nur nicht mehr EU Rechts konform.. Und Polen marschiert da mit großen Schritten hin. 
Aber es ist halt sehr einfach, wenn man ein Feindbild braucht. Das Spannende ist dann, dass ja Reporter eh alle gekauft sind.. Was die Eliten sich alles leisten können ist heftig.. Aber ich frag mich wieso meine Freunde beim ÖR, dann nicht alle Porsche fahren, sondern nur Honorar Mitarbeiter sind?

Und Bulgarien ist auch nicht besser dran.. Autokraten sind nie gut für die Pressefreiheit.. Nur für die eigne Propaganda. 
Wenn also jemand das nächste mal RT zitiert, möge er dran denken, dass in Russland die Pressefreiheit der Kreml bestimmt.


----------



## Oliven (24. Juni 2020)

Alles wäre einfacher, wenn man den Beitrag nur zahlen muss, wenn man auch dessen Angebot nutzt.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (24. Juni 2020)

Damit dann die Filterblase noch schlimmer wird? 
Frag dich mal, wie Oft du am Tag das Angebot nutzt. 
Und selbst wenn du sagst: Nutze ich nicht, dann nutzt du die Infrastruktur des ÖR..

Alternativ machen wir es wie die USA und geben den Lesern und Zuschauern nur noch das Futter, was sie hören wollen und nennen das dann Pressefreiheit. 
Tolle Zukunft.

Und was der ganze Spaß kostet, sieht man ja auch grob. Viele Wissen nicht, dass ohne den ÖR sowas wie wie Bavaria Filmstudios vermutlich nicht mehr existieren würde, oder das Studio Hamburg. Denn Hochwertigen Content machen die Privaten eben auch nicht. Das Funk Netzwerk ist Teil des ÖR.. Auch hier bekommen die Mitarbeiter eben Zuwendungen. Sind am Ende normale Arbeitsverhältnisse.
Ob man wirklich 9 Sendeanstalten braucht, das steht auf einem anderen Papier.
Und ich bin auch der Meinung dass es nicht fair ist, wenn Du 17,50 zahlen musst und nur Student wärst und der Chef von VW dies auch tut, für den aber die 17,50 Peanuts sind. Nur wie wäre dann ein wirkliches Faires System, ohne dass der Staat seine Finger ins System stecken darf. Und wer über die Pensionen weint, man bekommt beim ÖR immerhin eine Rente mit der man leben kann. Auch wenn die Rentensysteme im ÖR derzeit massiv umgebaut werden und eben gekürzt.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juni 2020)

Ich muss die  Autofahrer + Autoindustrie + Fluggesellschaften mit meinem Steuergeld finanzieren. 
Obwohl ich nur ÖPNV nutze und seit Jahrzehnten werden  die strecken abgebaut!

Finde ich voll Unfair.

irgendwie herrscht kein Balance.


----------



## mannefix (24. Juni 2020)

Wiederholungen, veraltete Technik, Preiserhöhung, Entscheidungsfreiheit gibt es nicht, arrogantes Auftreten........................PRIMA!


----------



## Whispercat (25. Juni 2020)

Folgendes stellt meine persönliche subjektive Meinung dar, von Keulen ala "Du bist Anhänger dieser Partei/Ideologie/Bullshit XY/Verschwörer" kann man also gleich wieder Abstand nehmen. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Klar kann man als "Patriot" KenFM oder Russia Today nutzen, nur dann ist man kein Patriot, sondern Idiot der mit Deutschlandhut in eine ÖR Kamera sächselt "höören se auf mein Gesischt zu filmen", man wird vllt unterhalten, aber nicht informiert. Leider sinds gerade jene Konsumenten welche die Eingangs erwähnte Methode der AfD nicht erkennen und den Mist tatsächlich glauben.



Man kann KenFM durchaus kritisieren aber so zu tun als würden die grundsätzlich nur Beiträge für Patrioten und "Verschwörer" ( was auch immer man unter diesem Begriff verstehen mag ) produzieren grenzt schon hart an eine Brunnenvergiftung. Ob man insbesondere Kens Meinung zu Corona teilt kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden aber nur weil jemand zu einer Sache eine Meinung vertritt die man selbst nicht teilt, sollte das nicht automatisch bedeuten das alles was die betreffende Person sagt grundsätzlich falsch ist. Ich verfolge zwar nur mehr oder weniger sein Format "KenFM im Gespräch" aber da kommen meiner Meinung nach oft interessante Diskussionen mit repubtablen Leuten aus allen Spektren der Gesellschaft rum die du bei den Talkshows der ÖR vergeblich suchst. 

RT Deutsch nutze ich persönlich nicht aber deren Seite ( Stand Heute 25.6.20 ) sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht unbedingt danach aus als wären die wahnsinnig "Pro Rechts/AfD" unterwegs. Aber mir fällt auf das die scheinbar über unsere Meisterrelativierer von der BPK berichten was ich bei den ÖR übrigens vermisse. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ihr alle könnt froh sein, dass es Institutionen wie die ÖRs gibt und wir nicht wie in den USA auf Parteien ausgerichtete Sender und Programme haben, in denen in ganzen Landstrichen keine objektive Berichterstattung stattfindet.



Objektivität ist aber je nach Thema und Betrachtungsweise relativ. Natürlich gibt es Themen wo die ÖR absolut objektiv sind aber sobald es um den politischen Alltag in Deutschland geht grenzt es hart an Zynismus zu glauben das es Zufall wäre das in den Aufsichtsräten der ÖR nur hohe Parteitiere sitzen. Objektivität setzt immer einen neutralen Standpunkt voraus und tut mir Leid aber den hast du als Mitglied irgendeiner Partei nunmal nicht und schon zweimal nicht wenn die Leute die da das sagen haben nur aus Leuten des grade chicen politschen Diskurses bestehen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein Blödsinn, belege das doch mal!
> In diesem Thread werden einfach nur Behauptungen aufgestellt ohne die geringsten Belege oder Beweise, will man anscheinend auch nicht, da man keine hat und es sich in der eigenen Echokammer wesentlich angenehmer lebt, als sich mit Argumenten auseinanderzusetzen!



Anderen vorzuwerfen man würde nichts belegen und dann noch zu suggerieren die Gegenseite wäre auch überhaupt nicht an Belegen interessiert während man selbst nichts liefert ausser diese Vorwürfe ist ein klassischer Fall von Whataboutismus. 

Denn mal im Ernst, es dauert keine 5 Sekunden die Wörter "Öffentlich Rechtliche Neutralität" in sein Google zu tippen und sich vielleicht auch mal eine andere Meinung zu gönnen als die der üblichen Verdächtigen wie Zeit, Tagesspiegel oder die Angesprochenen selbst. Und bevor wieder irgendjemand noch mehr Whataboutismus betreibt und irgend ne offensichtliche Esoterik/Verschwörerscheisse hier reinschmeisst, ich rede von absolut seriösen Seiten wie Netzpoltik.org etc. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Behauptungen von euch Fake News und Echokammer Betreibern war der ÖR hätte etwas relativiert im Gegensatz zu ausländischen Medien, diese Behauptung habe ich mit meinem Link zu tagesschau.de der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben, also wer relativiert hier etwas zu Stuttgart?!



Der Punkt ist Dinge nicht zu erwähnen IST relativieren. Wenn bei irgendeiner Demo/Krawall irgendwelche Idioten den Hitlergruss zeigen bzw. patriotische Parolen von sich geben wird man bei ÖR nicht müde zu betonen was für ein wahnwitziges Problem wir mit "Rechter Gewalt" haben so das man fast meinen könnte die Naziufos hinterm Mond haben zum finalen Angriff auf unsere "Demokratie" geblasen. Wenn dann aber in Stuttgart der Mob "ACAB" und "Allahu Akhbar" brüllt und marodierend durch die Strassen zieht tut man entweder so als wären das "Partygänger"  oder verschweigt wie im Falle von der Tagesschau einfach ganz WER da in Stuttgart randaliert hat. 

Und das meine Freunde nennt man "Framing" und ist das absolute Gegenteil von neutraler objektiver Berichterstattung.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein Blödsinn, belege das doch mal!
> In diesem Thread werden einfach nur Behauptungen aufgestellt ohne die geringsten Belege oder Beweise, will man anscheinend auch nicht, da man keine hat und es sich in der eigenen Echokammer wesentlich angenehmer lebt, als sich mit Argumenten auseinanderzusetzen!


Du machst mir Spaß!
Nicht nur dass dein Tonfall über die letzten posts immer aggressiver, überheblicher und unhöflicher wird, du forderst dass jemand mit links belegt dass die ÖR etwas nicht tun. Bestimmte Themen nicht ansprechen. 
Merkste selbst, oder?

Beleg du mir mal bitte mit links, dass ich gerade nicht nackt im Bett liege. Geht nicht? Konisch! 

Etwas das nicht passiert kann man nur selten belegen.

Ein Beispiel könnte aber sein: Deren Gehälter im Bezug zu den Erhöhungen. Belege mir mal bitte die freie Berichterstattung mit einem Video beispielsweise von der Tagesschau, wo sie ihre Gehälter mit dehnen von nützlichem Personal wie Krankenpflegern vergleichen. Eine Krankenschwester ist meinem persönlichen Empfinden nach zehn mal wichtiger und hat mehr Verantwortung als ein Sprecher bei der Tagesschau. Belege mir mal mit einem Video wo sie speziell das Thema mit Vergleichen objektiv angehen. Wirst du nicht finden. So ein Tagesschausprecher sollte mMn nicht mehr verdienen als eine Kassiererin im Baumarkt. Tun sie aber sehr wahrscheinlich dennoch. Ebenso wirst du keinen Beitrag finden in dem sie erklären welche Themen, wer genau und warum für die Tagesthemen aussucht und ob diese Menschen politisch engagiert sind und wo.
Das hat ja auch mit dem Konzept der Sendung an und für sich nichts zu tun. Da sollen Tagesgeschehen erörtert werden und nicht mehr. Richtig. Aber dennoch stützt es die Aussage, dass bestimmte Themen nicht angesprochen werden. Die ist nämlich sehr sehr pauschal gewählt von ihm und wahrscheinlich aus genau diesem Grund. 

Deine Aussage ist so als würdest du fordern: Zeig mir die Beweise welche belegen, dass alle Beweise vernichtet wurden.

Edit
Bitte nicht als Angriff verstehen. Das soll Sachkritik darstellen. Eure Diskussion finde ich nämlich ganz spannen soweit und möchte verhindert dass sie in Streit und Nebensächlichkeiten abdriftet.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (25. Juni 2020)

kein wunder, denn beim ör passt überhaupt nichts!
keine neutralitätspflicht, reinste propaganda, da sind ex-minister, die sich finanzieren lassen, die extremen gehälter und pensionen usw usf
höre lieber auf, das noch weiter zu beschreiben, kriege so früh am morgen schon blutdruck^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plusminus (25. Juni 2020)

Fakt ist : 

Das die Öffentlich Rechtlichen , die von den GEZ Gebühren , die ZWANGSWEISE eingezogen werden und damit Finanziert sind ,  laut Gesetz die GRUNDVERSORGUNG Politisch Neutral und Unabhängig ( Information , Bildung ) sicherstellen sollen !!

OEffentlich-rechtlicher Rundfunk &#8211; Wikipedia

Fakt ist :

Die Höhe das Bezahlmodell und die Beschlüsse der Beiträge legen die Regierenden Parteien bzw. deren Politiker zum Maßgeblichen Teil fest !

( Politisch Neutral und Unabhängig ??? ) 


Fakt ist :

Das der Öffentlich Rechtliche Rundfunk 2019 ca. 8 Milliarden !!!! Euro an Zwangsbeiträgen  bekommen hat !!

Rundfunkbeitrag: Fast acht Milliarden fuer die OEffentlich-Rechtlichen

Was hat das noch mit der GRUNDVERSORGUNG zu tun ???!!!!


----------



## Cybnotic (25. Juni 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du machst mir Spaß!
> Nicht nur dass dein Tonfall über die letzten posts immer aggressiver, überheblicher und unhöflicher wird, du forderst dass jemand mit links belegt dass die ÖR etwas nicht tun. Bestimmte Themen nicht ansprechen.
> Merkste selbst, oder?
> 
> ...




Sehr guter Beitrag von dir.  Besser kann man das kaum beschreiben


----------



## SenpaiiXD (25. Juni 2020)

Wieso soll ich etwas wie GZSZ bezahlen, nur weil es von den öffentlichen rechtlichen produziert wird!?
Wieso soll ich ein Radio bezahlen das ich nie nutze und daher nicht mal habe (nein, auch kein Auto)? 
Und über deutsche Filme will ich gar nicht erst anfangen -> schaue ich auf jeden Fall NIE!.

Von mir aus können sie 3 Euro pro Haushalt für reine Nachrichten bekommen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

SenpaiiXD schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich etwas wie GZSZ bezahlen, nur weil es von den öffentlichen rechtlichen produziert wird!?
> Wieso soll ich ein Radio bezahlen das ich nie nutze und daher nicht mal habe (nein, auch kein Auto)?



Weil es leider verpflichtend ist und der Staat dir sonst richtig Feuer unter dem Popo macht. Es gibt da leider keinen Ausweg, früher gab es den.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Weil es leider verpflichtend ist und der Staat dir sonst richtig Feuer unter dem Popo macht. Es gibt da leider keinen Ausweg, früher gab es den.



Gibt es doch heute auch noch. Auswandern.
Ich empfehle jedem, dem es hier nicht passt, mal andere Länder zu versuchen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es doch heute auch noch. Auswandern.
> Ich empfehle jedem, dem es hier nicht passt, mal andere Länder zu versuchen.


Das immer gleiche und sinnfreie Gelaber.
Dann können wir auch den kompletten Zustand der Gesetze hier einfrieren, Regierungen und Parlamente braucht es dann nicht mehr, bleibt alles so wie es ist, wäre viel billiger.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das immer gleiche und sinnfreie Gelaber.
> Dann können wir auch den kompletten Zustand der Gesetze hier einfrieren, Regierungen und Parlamente braucht es dann nicht mehr, bleibt alles so wie es ist, wäre viel billiger.



Auch das ist Unsinn.
Die Gesellschaft verändert sich laufend. Oder willst du echt noch in den Gesetzen von 1950 leben?
Die Anforderungen werden andere. der öffentlich rechtliche Rundfunk muss sich den neuen Herausforderungen stellen und das kostet nun mal Geld.
Du kannst dich ja beschweren, dass es immer noch Volksmusiksendungen gibt, aber anhand der Einschaltquoten kann man sehen, dass sie geguckt werden.
Wieder andere sind nur noch im Internet aktiv und auch da muss das öffentlich rechtliche Medium hin, ansonsten kann man die nicht mit seriösen Nachrichten versorgen.
Man sieht ja bei Naidoo oder Hildmann, was bei raus kommt, wenn man nur noch quatsch konsumiert.


----------



## Amigo (25. Juni 2020)

Jeder, der auch nur annähernd unzufrieden mit den ÖR ist, sollte einfach mal seine Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen und ein paar Monate nicht zahlen, das Geld beiseite legen und auf den ersten Brief warten... dann von mir aus wieder zahlen wie gewohnt. 
Die "GEZ" würden so ins schwitzen kommen und Angst um Ihre Gelder haben... vllt. bewegt sich ja so etwas!
Sind die meißten aber zu faul oder haben unberechtigte Angst vor evtl. Konsequenzen...  

Einen schönen Dönerstag an alle!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auch das ist Unsinn.
> Die Gesellschaft verändert sich laufend. Oder willst du echt noch in den Gesetzen von 1950 leben?
> Die Anforderungen werden andere. der öffentlich rechtliche Rundfunk muss sich den neuen Herausforderungen stellen und das kostet nun mal Geld.
> Du kannst dich ja beschweren, dass es immer noch Volksmusiksendungen gibt, aber anhand der Einschaltquoten kann man sehen, dass sie geguckt werden.
> ...



Und dass es den mit den hohen Kosten geben muss ist ein Naturgesetz?
Wieso muss das Internet damit versorgt werden?
Die brauchen das doch nur, weil sie sonst noch weniger Zuschauer hätten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

Amigo schrieb:


> Jeder, der auch nur annähernd unzufrieden mit den ÖR ist, sollte einfach mal seine Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen und ein paar Monate nicht zahlen, das Geld beiseite legen und auf den ersten Brief warten... dann von mir aus wieder zahlen wie gewohnt.
> Die "GEZ" würden so ins schwitzen kommen und Angst um Ihre Gelder haben... vllt. bewegt sich ja so etwas!
> Sind die meißten aber zu faul oder haben unberechtigte Angst vor evtl. Konsequenzen...
> 
> Einen schönen Dönerstag an alle!



Das bringt exakt Null.
Sowas funktioniert bei Privatfirmen, aber nicht beim Beitragsservice, da der dann über die KEF und die Politiker der Landesregierungen die höheren Verwaltungskosten einfach über den Rundfunkbeitrag umlegt.
Selbst Leute wie Horst Lüning kommen auf solche Ideen, obwohl sie das eigentlich wissen sollten.
Ergo zahlt man dann noch mehr, die haben keine Angst um ihre Gelder, die bekommen die so oder so, es sei denn die Gesetzeslage ändert sich.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und dass es den mit den hohen Kosten geben muss ist ein Naturgesetz?



Alles wird teurer. Energie, Miete, sogar Grafikkarten -- was ich für eine Frechheit halte.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wieso muss das Internet damit versorgt werden?



Weil das öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen eine Aufgabe hat, die es nachkommen muss.
Genauso wie die Telekom Leitungen legen muss, auch wenn sie keine Lust dazu hat.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die brauchen das doch nur, weil sie sonst noch weniger Zuschauer hätten.



Keine Sorge, das öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen hat die meisten Zuschauer, egal wie du es drehst.
Da kann Sky oder Netflix nicht mithalten -- wobei Sky inzwischen eine einzige Enttäuschung geworden ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Alles wird teurer. Energie, Miete, sogar Grafikkarten -- was ich für eine Frechheit halte.
> 
> Keine Sorge, das öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen hat die meisten Zuschauer, egal wie du es drehst.
> Da kann Sky oder Netflix nicht mithalten -- wobei Sky inzwischen eine einzige Enttäuschung geworden ist.



Im kompletten Durchschnitt halte ich da für glaubwürdig, bei den Leute u30 nicht, da ist TV generell nicht mehr so gefragt, da die mit Computern aufgewachsen sind und dort Inhalte schauen, daher wollen die ja auch ins Internet und auf Youtube, damit sie nicht noch mehr Zuschauer verlieren.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2020)

Über das Internet erhöhst du die Reichweite. Jeder, der Geld verdienen will, nutzt Medien, die es vor 20 Jahren noch nicht gab.
Aber im Gegensatz zu den Unternehmen muss der öffentlich rechtliche Rundfunk kein Geld verdienen -- und das ist auch gut so.
Was bei raus kommt, wenn Profit plötzlich wichtig wird, kann man gut am Gesundheitssystem sehen.


----------



## Phobos001 (25. Juni 2020)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Ich find es echt irre, wie viele hier scheinbar das Konzept einer Solidargemeinschaft nicht kapieren.
> 
> Gejört ohr auch zu denen, die keine Krankenvrrsicherung zahlen wollen, weil sie grad nicht krank sind? (Alternativ eine der andren Versicherungen, die hesetzlich vorgeschrieben sind)
> 
> ...



Als erstes möchte ich dich bitten deinen Ton ein wenig zu mäßigen, ich bin weder dein Feind, noch bin ich dich in irgend einer Form schief von der Seite angegangen.
Zu deinem Vorwurf des Egoisten komme ich gleich.

Du vergleichst eine VERSICHERUNG mit einer  Gebühr.
Die Versicherung zahle ich , damit ich diese im Bedarfsfall in Anspruch nehmen kann.
Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge, daher absolut nicht vergleichbar.

Da du die Solidarität angesprochen hast, muss ich dich fragen ob es tatsächlich solidarisch ist, das der Nachrichtensprecher bei weitem mehr verdient als beispielsweise ein Busfahrer, der tagtäglich die Verantwortung über hunderte Menschenleben übernimmt?
Welche Verantwortung übernimmt denn ein Nachrichtensprecher bzw die Intendanten das sie dieses Gehalt verdienen ?
Wo ist hier die Solidarität ?
Bedenke, wir sind nicht beim Privatfernsehen !

Du hast mir da Egoismus vorgeworfen wo keiner ist, denn ich lehne die ÖR nicht ab.
Und dennoch habe ich Schwierigkeiten mit dem massiven Wasserkopf den diese mittlerweile haben.
Da werden von den Gebühren zig Sender finanziert, die es gar nicht braucht.
Und in diesen Sendern sitzen dann wieder Menschen die einen Heidengeld verdienen für etwas das in dieser Form absolut redundant ist.
Wieso muss ich mich beim Staatsfernsehen/Radio trotzdem mit Werbung herumschlagen ?


Es wird immer propagiert das die ÖR den freien Journalismus garantieren.
Doch wie frei und unabhängig ist der Journalismus wenn in den Führungsetagen Funktionäre aus der Politik sitzen ?

Die ÖR gehören massiv eingedampft, und die "Gebühr" sollte in Form einer Steuer eingenommen werden.
Gerne als Ersatz für die Kirchensteuer, die wieder ein anderes Thema ist.

Ich bin gerne bereit für einen Service zu bezahlen, aber nicht in dieser Form, und mit diesen mafiösen undurchsichtigen Methoden.


Gesendet von meinem MI 8 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juni 2020)

Ich frage mich, was ist denn wenn der Rundfunkbeitrag anstatt reformiert wirklich abgeschafft wird wie von der AfD gefordert? (AfD Grundsatzprogramm, _lange_ Version PDF,S.94)
Dann soll ja ein "Rat" aus gewählten Bürgern mitbestimmen. Wenn die AfD dann aber immer noch "nur"  10-20% bei Wahlen erreicht und somit nur 10-20% AfDler in diesem Rat sind, und dann die Berichterstattung auch immer noch nicht der AfD genehm sind...schreit ihr dann weiter "Staatsfunk, Systemmedien"??
Und was sagt dann eine vielleicht mal interessante persönliche politische Person in diesem Land dazu?

Ich weiß, komplexe Fragen 



SenpaiiXD schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich etwas wie GZSZ bezahlen, nur weil es von den öffentlichen rechtlichen produziert wird!?



Lies dir deinen Satz nochmal durch, benutze eine Suchmaschine deiner Wahl und wenn du den Fehler gefunden hast diskutieren wir hier weiter


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2020)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was ist denn wenn der Rundfunkbeitrag anstatt reformiert wirklich abgeschafft wird wie von der AfD gefordert? (AfD Grundsatzprogramm, _lange_ Version PDF,S.94)
> Dann soll ja ein "Rat" aus gewählten Bürgern mitbestimmen. Wenn die AfD dann aber immer noch "nur"  10-20% bei Wahlen erreicht und somit nur 10-20% AfDler in diesem Rat sind, und dann die Berichterstattung auch immer noch nicht der AfD genehm sind...schreit ihr dann weiter "Staatsfunk, Systemmedien"??
> Und was sagt dann eine vielleicht mal interessante persönliche politische Person in diesem Land dazu?
> 
> ...



Ich vermute dass die AfD, sobald sie entsprechende Leute in den Räten sitzen hat, den ÖR nicht mehr abschaffen will, da die ja dann auch profitiert.


----------



## facopse (25. Juni 2020)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Egoisten bis zum Schluss...





Phobos001 schrieb:


> Du hast mir da Egoismus vorgeworfen wo keiner ist[...]


Wie ich den Egoismusvorwurf liebe. 
An andere die Erwartung zu richten, sich "aufzuopfern", in welcher Größenordnung auch immer, ist aber natürlich keinesfalls egoistisch. 
Schließlich geht es ja ums Große Ganze, die Allgemeinheit. Wer die Allgemeinheit ist? Das ist jeder und gleichzeitig niemand.
Aber trotzdem: Es ist etwas Höheres als du und ich, ähnlich wie "Gott" und da soll sich schon jeder ein Stückchen mitaufopfern. 
Und wenn sich jeder (ein bisschen) aufgeopfert hat, geht's uns allen besser. 
In diesem Fall zumindest den Intendanten des ÖR bzw. den noch gleicheren Schweinen der Tierfarm


----------



## Slezer (25. Juni 2020)

Richtig so!!


----------



## Whispercat (25. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieder andere sind nur noch im Internet aktiv und auch da muss das öffentlich rechtliche Medium hin, ansonsten kann man die nicht mit seriösen Nachrichten versorgen.
> Man sieht ja bei Naidoo oder Hildmann, was bei raus kommt, wenn man nur noch quatsch konsumiert.



Mich interessiert das Angebot der ÖR in der Glotze nicht ( vorallem weil ich nichtmal ne Glotze habe ) und von daher habe ich auch keinerlei Interesse an einem Onlineangebot - vorallem dann nicht wenn sowas dabei rumkommt wie FUNK.



Threshold schrieb:


> Man sieht ja bei Naidoo oder Hildmann, was bei raus kommt, wenn man nur noch quatsch konsumiert.



Weil es ja abseits der ÖR auch überhaupt keine anderen seriösen Medien gibt ? Nee, die einzige Alternative ist Naidoo und Hildmann.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das Angebot der ÖR in der Glotze nicht ( vorallem weil ich nichtmal ne Glotze habe ) und von daher habe ich auch keinerlei Interesse an einem Onlineangebot - vorallem dann nicht wenn sowas dabei rumkommt wie FUNK.



Aber andere und da wir in einer Gemeinschaft leben, bei der sich andere um andere kümmern, zahlst du deinen Beitrag, damit andere seriöse Medien konsumieren können und nicht von Deppen eingefangen werden.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Weil es ja abseits der ÖR auch überhaupt keine anderen seriösen Medien gibt ? Nee, die einzige Alternative ist Naidoo und Hildmann.



Klar gibt es die. Aber welche ist denn gut? Axel Springer etwa? Oder Liz Mohn?
Und wie entscheidet ein junger mensch, der noch nicht gefestigt im Leben steht, welche Medien gut sind?
Gibt ja echt Leute, die den Unsinn von QAnon glauben. Da braucht es Berichterstattung, die klar erkennbar lässt, dass das eben Unsinn ist.


----------



## Agallah (25. Juni 2020)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Wieso muss ich mich beim Staatsfernsehen/Radio trotzdem mit Werbung herumschlagen ?



Die Frage ist leicht zu beantworten. Würden die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender komplett auf Werbung verzichten müsste der Rundfunkbeitrag um 1,42 € erhöht werden (Zahlen von 2015). Kann jeder selber entscheiden was für ihn besser ist. Um die Rundfunkgebühren an sich kommt man in der Diskussion nicht herum, daher kann man sich Kommentare diesbezüglich sparen.

Des weiteren ist die Werbung in den deutschen öffentlich-rechtlichen sehr stark begrenzt, so dass es meiner persönlichen Meinung nach hier kaum ins Gewicht fällt. 
Ich schaue nie so lange am Stück das es mir großartig auffällt, und den einen Werbeblock vor der Tagesschau nehme ich gerne in Kauf.

Im Schnitt sind es in der ARD *20 Minuten pro Tag*, das kann allerdings variieren. Also auch mal 15 Minuten am einen Tag, dafür 25 Minuten am nächsten oder ähnlich.
Nach 20 Uhr, bundesweite Feiertage und Sonntage sind in der ARD werbefrei. Alle Onlineangebote der ARD sind meines Wissens nach werbefrei.

Als Vergleich: 
Privatsender in Deutschland erlauben *12 Minuten Werbung pro Stunde.*
Österreich (ORF) erlaubt bis zu *43 Minuten Werbung pro Tag*.
Frei verfügbare Sender in Italien: 15% der Tagessendezeit, maximal 18% der Stunde dürfen Werbeblocks sein (also ungefähr *11 Minuten*).
Frankreich hat versucht Werbung aus seinem öffentlich-rechtlichen Programm komplett zu verbannen, nach Problemen mit der Refinanzierung rudert man aber zurück.
Die BBC ist tatsächlich bis heute komplett werbefrei und wird ebenso durch eine Rundfunkgebühr finanziert. Wer Interesse an deren Konzept hat, und die Unterschiede zu unserem Konzept kennen lernen will, kann sich gerne selber informieren


----------



## PureLuck (25. Juni 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das Angebot der ÖR in der Glotze nicht ( vorallem weil ich nichtmal ne Glotze habe ) und von daher habe ich auch keinerlei Interesse an einem Onlineangebot - vorallem dann nicht wenn sowas dabei rumkommt wie FUNK.



Was gibt es so pauschal an den FUNK Angeboten auszusetzen?


----------



## Unrockstar85 (25. Juni 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Man kann KenFM durchaus kritisieren aber so zu tun als würden die grundsätzlich nur Beiträge für Patrioten und "Verschwörer" ( was auch immer man unter diesem Begriff verstehen mag ) produzieren grenzt schon hart an eine Brunnenvergiftung.
> RT Deutsch nutze ich persönlich nicht aber deren Seite ( Stand Heute 25.6.20 ) sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht unbedingt danach aus als wären die wahnsinnig "Pro Rechts/AfD" unterwegs. Aber mir fällt auf das die scheinbar über unsere Meisterrelativierer von der BPK berichten was ich bei den ÖR übrigens vermisse.



Gratulation, du bist auf Alternative Hetzer reingefallen
Was RT Deutsch ist, habe ich doch mit dem Reporter ohne Grenzen Bericht dargelegt (funfact: RT ist Staatsfunk). Dass der ÖR nicht immer richtig liegt, liegt in der Natur des Journalismusses. Dass aber angeblich die Migranten Schuld sind, liegt an Framing, welches hier Bild und Co betreiben. der Polizeichef Stuttgarts, der es wissen sollte, sagte klar: Es gibt keine Konsistenz in dem Thema, man habe zu gleichem Teil deutsche, als auch ausländische verhaftet. 

@Cleriker, Blindmankind und alle die anderen Randmenschen:
Wenn ihr mal in andere Länder geht, werdet ihr sehen, wie viel Wahrheit beim ÖR  steckt. Und wie sehr die Ausländischen Medien IHRE Sicht der Dinge zeigen.. Deutschland ist in der Pressefreiheit bei Platz 11 und ihr redet was von Staatsfunk und Zwangsabgaben? Sorry, aber vllt solltet ihr selber mal euren Horizont erweitern und mit Menschen, die beim ÖR Arbeiten reden.. Täte hier echt gut. Bitte versucht endlich mal das System ÖR zu verstehen und lasst euch nicht die Fakten von irgendwelchen selbsternannten Investigativjournalisten vorplärren.. Denn Die mischen ihre Meinung in den Fakt. Ach und Landesfunkhäuser haben Tage der Offenen Tür.. Da könnte man sich dann ja mal selbst über das Thema bilden.  Der ÖR macht eben auch Spartensender, und diese sind wie zB Phoenix und Arte bei den Privaten unmöglich. 

Und sonst kann ich mich Threshold nur anschließen:
Wandert aus, wenn ihr glaubt im Ausland ist es besser.


Und wegen BBC.. dieser agiert International. Der ÖR in Deutschland darf die Produkte aber nur in Deutschland vermarkten. ARTE ist da eine Ausnahme, sonst ist alles eher National beschränkt. 
Und beim Thema Werbeminuten sind die Privaten ja richtig kreativ und machen dann auch gerne mal 50% Werbung in 60min Film.

Oder hier einfach mal bilden:
&#9655; OEffentlich-rechtlicher Rundfunk &#8212; einfache Definition & Erklaerung >> Lexikon

Medienkorrespondenz: ZDF veroeffentlicht Gehaelter seines Leitungspersonals

Im Klartext: Wir alle zahlen, damit wir eben Unabhängige Berichterstattung haben (Unabhängig von Politik, Wirtschaft oder Lobby). Und KenFm oder Lüning, oder Schrang können noch so sehr Staatsfunk propagieren, der ÖR ist nun mal unabhängig und hat sich dem deutschen  Recht un den Pressebeirat zu beugen.. Und keinem Staat, oder gar Politiker.
Fernsehen, Radio und auch Berichterstattung kostet eben.. Und da hier viele von am Ende auch leben wollen, kostet es eben.  Und dabei bitte nicht ausblenden, dass nicht nur die ARD und ZDF dazu gehören. 
Ach und wer hier bei Intendanten von 320.000 von viel redet, der möge sich mal die gebaren im Privatfernsehen, inklusive der Gehälter ansehen.
Welche Medienmanager am besten verdienen: kress.de
Conze ist Prosieben Chef.. Deswegen ist das Programm auch so auf Werbung ausgelegt..

Und wer sagt, da wird alles abgenickt, der hat auch die Kritik nicht verstanden:
Medienkorrespondenz: Bedarfsgerechte Finanzierung: Gewerkschaft Verdi legt Gutachten zum Rundfunkbeitrag vor


----------



## geisi2 (25. Juni 2020)

Warum setzt man nicht einfach auf Freiwilligkeit? Monatliches Abo und gut is.
Jeder der meint der ÖR ist generell wichtig, das Angebot nutzt oder aus politischen Gründen meint wir brauchen unbedingt ein Staatsfernsehen bezahlt brav und der Rest wird nicht dazu zwangsverpflichtet für etwas zu bezahlen was nicht genutzt wird.
Ich nutze es nicht und seh auch keinen vernünftigen Grund für diese Zwangsabgabe für ein meiner Meinung nach qualitativ schlechtes Angebot auch beim Thema Nachrichten und Berichterstattung allgemein.
Das ich gleich 3x bezahlen soll...klasse. 

Zitat: 
"Der Rundfunkbeitrag sei aber eben keine Steuer, sondern eine rundfunkspezifische nicht-steuerliche Abgabe, so das BVerwG. Er werde nämlich nicht als Steuer voraussetzungslos, sondern als Gegenleistung für die Möglichkeit erhoben, die öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkprogramme empfangen zu können. Außerdem werde das Beitragsaufkommen gesondert von den Haushalten der erhebenden Bundesländer eingestellt."
BVerwG: Rundfunkbeitrag ist verfassungskonform.
Das fällt schon fast in den Bereich Realsatire...


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juni 2020)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Gratulation, du bist auf Alternative Hetzer reingefallen
> Was RT Deutsch ist, habe ich doch mit dem Reporter ohne Grenzen Bericht dargelegt (funfact: RT ist Staatsfunk). Dass der ÖR nicht immer richtig liegt, liegt in der Natur des Journalismusses. Dass aber angeblich die Migranten Schuld sind, liegt an Framing, welches hier Bild und Co betreiben. der Polizeichef Stuttgarts, der es wissen sollte, sagte klar: Es gibt keine Konsistenz in dem Thema, man habe zu gleichem Teil deutsche, als auch ausländische verhaftet.
> 
> @Cleriker, Blindmankind und alle die anderen Randmenschen:
> ...


Dir gehts wohl zu gut, was?
Zeig mir mal bitte die Stelle an der ich mich gegen die ÖR ausgesprochen habe! Das ist keine Bitte, sondern eine Forderung. 

Ich bin derart viel im Ausland, dass ich meine Tochter bis sie vier wurde gerade mal an 24 Tagen gesehen habe. Richtig gelesen, nicht mal 24 volle Tage und schon gar nicht am Stück. Ich weiß sehr gut wie Nachrichten auf der ganzen Welt aussehen, da brauche ich keine Nachhilfe. 

Du und einige andere hier müssen mal von ihrem hohen Ross absteigen. Ihr könnt euch gern für toller, wissender, fähiger, sonst was halten, aber behaltet es für euch. Ich glaube nicht dass es hier viele Menschen gibt die in der Position wären mir was vom Leben zu erzählen. Meine persönliche Situation außer vor empfinde ich es allerdings als grundsätzlich lächerlich und unnötig provozierend, dass man dauernd irgendwas angerichtet bekommt was gar nicht da ist. Vor allem im Bezug zu dieser Diskussion und dem Versuch zu erklären warum etwas als "freie Berichterstattung" betitelt wird. Wie bitte lässt sich das denn vereinbaren? Anderen Stuss unterjubeln und gleichzeitig für objektive Nachrichten werben? Haha! Guckt mal in den Spiegel wenn ihr so etwas das nächste mal verbrecht und fragt denjenigen den/die ihr da erblickt was der Mist eigentlich soll.

Wir sind doch hier weil wir durch unser Hobby verbunden sind. Wenn wir es hier nicht mal in der Mehrheit hinbekommen objektiv und bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben, wie können wir dann verlangen oder meinen, dass es die Medien sind, oder dies bewerten? Jeder der hier anderen einfach Unterstellungen macht, oder in Schubladen steckt, ist mMn grundsätzlich ungeeignet dazu und gibt sich der Lächerlichkeit preis.


----------



## Khabarak (25. Juni 2020)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Als erstes möchte ich dich bitten deinen Ton ein wenig zu mäßigen, ich bin weder dein Feind, noch bin ich dich in irgend einer Form schief von der Seite angegangen.
> Zu deinem Vorwurf des Egoisten komme ich gleich.
> 
> Du vergleichst eine VERSICHERUNG mit einer  Gebühr.
> ...



Puh... mal wieder unmengen an Behauptungen, ohne einen Hauch an Beweisen zu liefern.

1) Solidarität.
Ich verdiene als Ingenieur auch ein vielfaches von dem Gehalt eines Busfahrers... warum?
Weil die Passagiere nicht gewillt sind, die höheren Löhne der Fahrer durch höhere Preise zu bezahlen.
Gleiches gilt für Krankenschwestern und Pfleger. Dann wären wir nicht bei knapp 15% Krankenversicherung, sondern eher bei 20%+.

Beim Geldbeutel hört die Solidarität schnell wieder auf.
Sonst würden mehr Leute mehr Geld für gute Bedingungen in der produzierenden Industrie und Landwirtschaft ausgeben - aber nö. Lieber das 5€ Shirt.

Ähnliches gilt übrigens auch für höhere Löhne für Handwerker, wie Personal einer Kfz Werkstatt. Da sind die Verdienste auch nicht rosig und du vertraust denen dein Leben an.

2) Versicherung für den Fall dass man sie braucht.
Die Fernsehgebühr zahlt man auch, damit andere nicht mehr zahlen müssen. 
Gerade für die, die knapp über der Befreiung verdienen.

Außerdem sind die Versicherungspreise eine Mischkalkulation, bei der du auch für die mit zahlst, die die Versicherung häufiger in Anspruch nehmen müssen (speziell bei der Krankenversicherung)

3) Wasserkopf der ÖR.
Hast du dir mal das Budget von RTL angesehen?
€6Mrd. bei etwas über 30 Sendern.
Hmmm... klingt für mich nach deutlich schlechterem Preis/Leistung Verhältnis, als bei den ÖR mit über 100 Sendern und €8Mrd.

Das mit dem Egoismus war nicht speziell auf dich gemünzt, sondern im gleichen Post... aber wenn du es auf dich beziehst - be my guest


----------



## DarkWing13 (26. Juni 2020)

Welche Partei will ernsthaft den Rundfunkbeitrag abschaffen, bzw. in eine OPT-In Variante ala Pay-TV verwandeln, oder diesen wie die Schweden zukünftig über Steuergelder finanzieren? (was teuer wäre, incl. der ganzen "Altlasten" durch z.B. hohe Rentenzahlungen, welche ja erst auf Druck der Öffentlichkeit vor kurzem für Neu-Rentner "angepasst" wurde.)

Die Parteien brauchen ein Sprachrohr, und wenn man sich klar macht, was der Begriff "Partei" bedeutet, und zwar nichts anderes als "ein Teil vom Ganzen", ist klar, dass die Parteien nur jeweils einen (kleinen) Teil der Bevölkerung vertreten.
Also brauchen alle Parteien ein Mittel zur "Propaganda" um ihre Ansichten zu verbreiten...und die Radio-, und TV-Sender hängen somit am "Tropf", und werden einen Teufel tun, den "etablierten" Parteien zu sehr ans Schienbein zu fahren.
Die vermeintliche "unabhängige" Berichterstattung, sieht nur deshalb für die meisten unabhängig aus, weil die Sender alle Parteien mit "Relevanz" einbeziehen müssen...ich erinnere nur an die Berichterstattungen in den 1980 und 1990'iger über die Grünen. 
Heute sieht das natürlich anders aus, denn die Günen haben nun "Relevanz". 
Mit ein paar Krimis und teuer eingekauften Sportübertragungen wird dann auch noch ein anderes Grundbedürfnis der Massen erfüllt...Brot und Spiele eben...


----------



## Research (26. Juni 2020)

Wenn nur die Grundversorgung gedeckt würde, wäre alles OK. Wäre verm. auch nur einen Bruchteil der Steuer-die-keine-Steuer-ist teuer.

Ein Nachrichtenteam.
Ein Haufen Reporter und Redakteure.

Das ganze dann in Bildung, und ich betone, Bildung, nicht Bares-für-Rares/Quizshows...
Kultur, gemischt mit Bildung.
Politik + Natur, Technik... (alles was Entwicklung und Co. angeht was nicht als "Nachricht reicht.).
Berichte über Gesetze, Zustand des Landes, Baumaßnahmen... und Co.

Reicht 1 Sender. Alles dann auch zum Streamen und runterladen.

Guckt euch an was einzelne Youtuber, teilweise alleine, aus dem Boden stampfen.
Da sind Professoren die ganze Studiengänge online haben.
Lernkanäle.

Unsere professionellen Staatsmedien sind schlechter als kostenloser Content aus dem Interwebs von wildfremden Leuten.
Teilweise haben einzelne YTer mehr Views als unsere Einschaltzahlen.
Einzelpersonen schlagen so mittlerweile ganze Verlage.

Und das nur weil sie eine Wahl haben.

Fernsehen und Co hat, zumindest aus meiner Beispielgruppe um mich herum, fast niemand mehr. Nen Fernseher, ja, aber da hängt ein LAN/PC dran.
Prime, YT, Netflix und Co.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Juni 2020)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Welche Partei will ernsthaft den Rundfunkbeitrag abschaffen, bzw. in eine OPT-In Variante ala Pay-TV verwandeln(...)



Ähm...Afd


----------



## Wired (26. Juni 2020)

Interessant is das es anscheinend keinen stört das man doppelt abkassiert wird mit diesem finanziellen zwangs Malus. Wenn man einen komplett Vertrag hat inklusive PayTV und Internet Flat wie das Magenta von der Telekom zahl man (je nach Internetbandbreite und extra Senderpakete) nich grad wenig im Monat und dann sollt man trotzdem noch ARD und ZDF..... ? 

Was Ich Mich aber noch immer frage is wie die das vor Gericht durch bekomm hatten das man unabhängig von nicht/vorhanden Gerät zahlen soll da müssen doch jede Menge Schmiergelder geflossen sein und sehr sehr viel Lobbyismuss - Hallo Justitia!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juni 2020)

Wired schrieb:


> Interessant is das es anscheinend keinen stört das man doppelt abkassiert wird mit diesem finanziellen zwangs Malus. Wenn man einen komplett Vertrag hat inklusive PayTV und Internet Flat wie das Magenta von der Telekom zahl man (je nach Internetbandbreite und extra Senderpakete) nich grad wenig im Monat und dann sollt man trotzdem noch ARD und ZDF..... ?
> 
> Was Ich Mich aber noch immer frage is wie die das vor Gericht durch bekomm hatten das man unabhängig von nicht/vorhanden Gerät zahlen soll da müssen doch jede Menge Schmiergelder geflossen sein und sehr sehr viel Lobbyismuss - Hallo Justitia!



Mit dem Geld an die Telekom wird nicht ARD/ZDF bezahlt.

Die haben das durch eine Gesetzesänderung durchbekommen. Da die scheinbar mit keinem Gesetz kollidiert wurde das nicht von einem Gericht verworfen.


----------



## Khabarak (27. Juni 2020)

Wired schrieb:


> Interessant is das es anscheinend keinen stört das man doppelt abkassiert wird mit diesem finanziellen zwangs Malus. Wenn man einen komplett Vertrag hat inklusive PayTV und Internet Flat wie das Magenta von der Telekom zahl man (je nach Internetbandbreite und extra Senderpakete) nich grad wenig im Monat und dann sollt man trotzdem noch ARD und ZDF..... ?
> 
> Was Ich Mich aber noch immer frage is wie die das vor Gericht durch bekomm hatten das man unabhängig von nicht/vorhanden Gerät zahlen soll da müssen doch jede Menge Schmiergelder geflossen sein und sehr sehr viel Lobbyismuss - Hallo Justitia!



Moment...
Du sagst also, dass du Geld an ein Privatunternehmen für PayTV zahlst, dass komplett aus Privatsendern besteht und bist der Meinung, damit schon für den ÖR bezahlt zu haben?
Denk nochmal ein paar Minuten drüber nach...


----------



## JePe (27. Juni 2020)

Wer sind "die" und was für eine "Gesetzesaenderung" soll das sein?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Wer sind "die" und was für eine "Gesetzesaenderung" soll das sein?



Vielleicht kannst du dich daran erinnern, dass zum Jahresanfang 2013 eine Änderung eintrat.
Vorher musste nach gerät bezahlt werden. Danach nur pro Haushalt, unabhängig von Empfangsgeräten.

Daher wurden z.B. auch an Fernseher von Schulen die Tuner entfernt, damit die nicht als Empfangsgerät gelten.

Rundfunkbeitrag - Die neuen GEZ Gebuehren
Rundfunkbeitrag ab 2013: Das sind die Gebuehren


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2020)

Ja, 2013 war das Jahr, als die GEZ durch den Rundfunkbeitrag ersetzt wurde.
Deswegen gibt es GEZ ja auch nicht mehr.
Und das hat es einfacher gemacht. Früher musste z.B. ein autohändler für jedes Fahrzeug bezahlen, das ein Radio hatte. Das fällt damit weg.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, 2013 war das Jahr, als die GEZ durch den Rundfunkbeitrag ersetzt wurde.
> Deswegen gibt es GEZ ja auch nicht mehr.
> Und das hat es einfacher gemacht. Früher musste z.B. ein autohändler für jedes Fahrzeug bezahlen, das ein Radio hatte. Das fällt damit weg.



Der Hauptgrund war aber, dass mehr Einnahmen entstanden sind. Und ja es ist jetzt einfacher, weil eben Zahlungszwang besteht, ob man schaut oder nicht und auch ob man die Möglichkeit hat oder nicht.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2020)

Dafür hast du ein breites Angebot an Unterhaltung, Information und Kultur.
Das gibt es woanders nicht, wo man Profit erwirtschaften muss.
Das öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen nutze ich häufig. Privatsender schaue ich gar nicht mehr.
Ein Abo bei Netflix, Amazon und Disney habe ich zusätzlich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür hast du ein breites Angebot an Unterhaltung, Information und Kultur.
> Das gibt es woanders nicht, wo man Profit erwirtschaften muss.
> Das öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen nutze ich häufig. Privatsender schaue ich gar nicht mehr.
> Ein Abo bei Netflix, Amazon und Disney habe ich zusätzlich.


Ändert leider nichts an den Umständen, dass jetzt Zahlungszwang herrscht, was vorher nicht der Fall war. Wer kein TV und kein Radio (und später haben die das mit dem PC auch durchgedrückt) hatte, musste nicht bezahlen.
Exakt das ist der Grund für die ganzen endlosen Diskussionen.
Dass dir das Programm gefällt ist schön für dich, es ist aber mittlerweile eine beachtliche Anzahl an Menschen nicht dieser Auffassung.

Da ich mir deren Inhalte nicht anschaue und aktuell das nicht bezahlen muss, kann es mir eigentlich völlig am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen.


----------



## JePe (27. Juni 2020)

Frage von Wired - wie haben die das vor Gericht durchbekommen, dass man 2x zahlen muss? Antwort vom DJ - mit einer Gesetzesänderung.

Die Frage war im Kontext sarkastisch gemeint. Es gibt kein solches Gesetz, weil er nicht 2x bezahlt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juni 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Frage von Wired - wie haben die das vor Gericht durchbekommen, dass man 2x zahlen muss? Antwort vom DJ - mit einer Gesetzesänderung.
> 
> Die Frage war im Kontext sarkastisch gemeint. Es gibt kein solches Gesetz, weil er nicht 2x bezahlt.



Mittlerweile nur noch pro Haushalt, früher nach Personen und Geräten, so zumindest steht es auf den von mir verlinkten Seiten.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ändert leider nichts an den Umständen, dass jetzt Zahlungszwang herrscht, was vorher nicht der Fall war. Wer kein TV und kein Radio (und später haben die das mit dem PC auch durchgedrückt) hatte, musste nicht bezahlen.



In so einer Debatte muss man allerdings auch mal ehrlich sein: Das wurde schamlos ausgenutzt. Wie viele Leute, die angeblich keine Empfangsgeräte hatten, besaßen *tatsächlich* keine? Allzu viele können's nicht gewesen sein, denn die ach so verhassten GEZ-Kontrolettis wurden immer irgendwo fündig und sind bekanntlich nicht verhungert.



> Da ich mir deren Inhalte nicht anschaue und aktuell das nicht bezahlen muss, kann es mir eigentlich völlig am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen.



Nur ist das kein Argument.
Die Rundfunkabgabe ist genau das: eine Abgabe. Und jeder Steuerzahler leistet allmonatlich Abgaben, mit denen Dinge finanziert werden, die seinen eigenen Alltag, sein Konsumverhalten und natürlich auch seinen Geschmack überhaupt nicht (be-) treffen.

Wir hatten das Thema doch bereits in einem anderen Thread durchgekaut: Beispielsweise finanziere ich mit meinen Abgaben auch die Ausbildung von Leuten, die mir nicht nur gänzlich rektalpassant sind, sondern bei denen noch nicht einmal sonderlich viel davon hängen bleibt.
Mit deinen Krankenkassenbeiträgen wirst auch du irgendwann den erhöhten Wartungsaufwand sowohl von Rauchern und Säufern, als auch von Bewegungsverweigerern und Risikosportlern finanzieren, auch wenn du selbst - wenn du Glück hast - womöglich kaum medizinische Hilfe benötigen wirst und dir irgendwann als kerngesunder Greis vor Langeweile einen Strick nimmst.
Falls du einen Hund hast oder haben solltest, bezahlst du Hundesteuer - und die wird zwar spezifisch dafür erhoben, dass du einen Hund hast, wird aber nicht spezifisch für die Belange von Hundehaltern verwendet. Selbiges übrigens für die Alkoholsteuer: Du säufst wie ein Mann, aber denkst du, die Abgaben kommen dir mal zugute und es werden beispielsweise öffentliche Ethanol-Personenbetankungsanlagen eingerichtet? - Pustekuchen!

Wie will man, mit diesem Wissen bewaffnet, irgend ein Problem damit haben, wenn alle Haushalte allen Haushalten Medienformate ermöglichen, die von den Interessen der jeweiligen Regierungspartei und der Privatwirtschaft gleichermaßen weitestgehend entkoppelt sind?

Man kann selbstverständlich immer ein Problem damit haben, was genau in welcher Höhe finanziert wird, aber im Herkunftsland des Volksempfängers und angesichts des internationalen Verblödungssumpf namens Privatfernsehens lässt sich am grundsätzlichen Prinzip schwer etwas aussetzen.


----------



## Wired (29. Juni 2020)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Moment...
> Du sagst also, dass du Geld an ein Privatunternehmen für PayTV zahlst, dass komplett aus Privatsendern besteht und bist der Meinung, damit schon für den ÖR bezahlt zu haben?
> Denk nochmal ein paar Minuten drüber nach...


Nein? Da sind alle sender drin die in Deutschland frei oder verschlüsselt empfangbar sind. Wenn des durch ne Gesetzeslücke so is, wobei das ganze Gesetzsystem wie nen Swam is, dann is das aber nich mein Problem, sollens doch einfach diese Sender aus dem Sortiment mehmen würd mich nur wenig stören.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Juni 2020)

Wired schrieb:


> Nein? Da sind alle sender drin die in Deutschland frei oder verschlüsselt empfangbar sind. Wenn des durch ne Gesetzeslücke so is, wobei das ganze Gesetzsystem wie nen Swam is, dann is das aber nich mein Problem, sollens doch einfach diese Sender aus dem Sortiment mehmen würd mich nur wenig stören.



Das Eine ist eine Abgabe, das Andere ist der von einem Privatanbieter verlangte Preis für die technische Bereitstellung auf einem bestimmten, *von dir* gebuchten Weg.

Wenn du mit der Bahn zu einem Konzert fährst, beschwerst du dich doch auch nicht dass du neben dem Konzertticket auch das Bahnticket bezahlen musst, nicht wahr?
Wie du zum Konzert kommst, interessiert den Konzertveranstalter nicht. Und ob du ein Konzertticket hast, interessiert die Bahn nicht.


----------



## Khabarak (29. Juni 2020)

Wired schrieb:


> Nein? Da sind alle sender drin die in Deutschland frei oder verschlüsselt empfangbar sind. Wenn des durch ne Gesetzeslücke so is, wobei das ganze Gesetzsystem wie nen Swam is, dann is das aber nich mein Problem, sollens doch einfach diese Sender aus dem Sortiment mehmen würd mich nur wenig stören.



Natürlich sind da alle ÖR Sender drin. Immerhin gibt es eine gesetzliche Pflicht, die im Grundangebot eines jeden Verbreitungsweges drin zu haben - sogenanntes "must carry".
Damit zahlst du dennoch nicht das Geld an die Telekom für die ÖR.
Denn die Telekom MUSS sie ausstrahlen - unentgeltlich.

Dank DVB-T 2 sind alle Privatsender verschlüsselt.
Das lässt nur noch die ÖR als frei empfangbare Programme übrig.

Und dafür, dass du keinen Cent an die Telekom für die ÖR zahlst (siehe Verpflichtung zur kostenlosen Ausstrahlung), zahlst du eben die Abgabe an die ÖR.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Dank DVB-T 2 sind alle Privatsender verschlüsselt.



Was aber daran liegt, dass dort nur noch HD Signale übertragen werden und das HD Signal lassen sich die Privaten extra bezahlen.
Ich selbst zahle natürlich nicht extra und kriege daher nur das SD Signal der Privaten über den Satelliten.
Und wenn die das SD Signal irgendwann abschaltet und nur noch HD ausstrahlen, bleibt das Bild eben Dunkel.


----------



## Kindercola (30. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich selbst zahle natürlich nicht extra und kriege daher nur das SD Signal der Privaten über den Satelliten.
> Und wenn die das SD Signal irgendwann abschaltet und nur noch HD ausstrahlen, bleibt das Bild eben Dunkel.



Mach ich genauso.... warum man auch immer für Werbung in HD-Qualität freiwillig Geld bezahlt hab ich bis heute nicht verstanden


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2020)

Die privaten werden bestimmt SD net abschalten


----------



## Milan06 (30. Juni 2020)

Hat ja auch keiner Geld aktuell..


----------



## DaStash (30. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was aber daran liegt, dass dort nur noch HD Signale übertragen werden und das HD Signal lassen sich die Privaten extra bezahlen.
> Ich selbst zahle natürlich nicht extra und kriege daher nur das SD Signal der Privaten über den Satelliten.
> Und wenn die das SD Signal irgendwann abschaltet und nur noch HD ausstrahlen, bleibt das Bild eben Dunkel.


ei mir DVBT-2 und ich muss sagen, man vermisst die Privaten keine Minute! Und ich habe diese früher auch geguckt aber für Standard-Fortschritt zahle ich nicht extra, dass sollte normal und üblich sein. Mich haben die Privaten in jedem Fall verloren.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die privaten werden bestimmt SD net abschalten



Bis 2022 müssen die Privaten das SD Signal einspeisen. Was danach passiert, weiß niemand.
Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass sie das dann abschalten und du zahlen musst, wenn du weiter gucken willst.



DaStash schrieb:


> ei mir DVBT-2 und ich muss sagen, man vermisst die Privaten keine Minute! Und ich habe diese früher auch geguckt aber für Standard-Fortschritt zahle ich nicht extra, dass sollte normal und üblich sein. Mich haben die Privaten in jedem Fall verloren.



Sehe ich auch so. Es gibt keine Sendung von den Privaten, die ich gucken muss oder auf die ich nicht verzichten kann.
Was da inzwischen läuft ist großer Käse.


----------



## DaStash (30. Juni 2020)

Naja, DMAX vermisse ich schon aber das kann man zum Glück mit Joyn gucken, bzw. die Mediathek.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, DMAX vermisse ich schon aber das kann man zum Glück mit Joyn gucken, bzw. die Mediathek.
> 
> MfG



Na ja, auf die Ludolfs und ihren Schrottplatz kann ich sehr gut verzichten.


----------



## DaStash (30. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, auf die Ludolfs und ihren Schrottplatz kann ich sehr gut verzichten.


Die mag ich auch nicht aber einige andere Sendungen. Ist eigentlich perfekt zum nebenbei gucken, beispielsweise beim Aufräumen oder Kochen. 

MfG


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, DMAX vermisse ich schon aber das kann man zum Glück mit Joyn gucken, bzw. die Mediathek.
> 
> MfG



von private Sendern schaue ich nur Sat1 Gold und RTL Nitro,
(Dort laufen alte Schinken wie: Columbo, MASH, Kojak, Ein Engel Auf Erden, Unsere kleine Farm  )


----------



## DaStash (30. Juni 2020)

Wahnsinn, fehlt ja nur noch der Röhrenfernseher, für 100 % Immersion. 

MfG


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> von private Sendern schaue ich nur Sat1 Gold und RTL Nitro,
> (Dort laufen alte Schinken wie: Columbo, MASH, Kojak, Ein Engel Auf Erden, Unsere kleine Farm  )



A Team, MacGyver, Colt Seavers und Co.
Fand ich früher auch gut, heute wirkt das altbacken.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> A Team, MacGyver, Colt Seavers und Co.
> Fand ich früher auch gut, heute wirkt das altbacken.



MASH ist eher zeitlos - vor allem als Kritik am Krieg.
Allerdings kann man sich sowas auch als DVD in den Schrank stellen.
Dann braucht man keine Privatsender mehr.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

Khabarak schrieb:


> MASH ist eher zeitlos - vor allem als Kritik am Krieg.
> Allerdings kann man sich sowas auch als DVD in den Schrank stellen.
> Dann braucht man keine Privatsender mehr.



Die guten Sachen hat man eh auf Blu Ray oder so. Magnum z.B.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (30. Juni 2020)

acc schrieb:


> ohje, anderen vorwerfen, auf hetzer reinzufallen und als beweis die hetzer von rog anführen. realsatire pur.



Mein Kumpel der Reporter ist, ist auch jeden Morgen beim Meeting der NWO dabei, und wird vom Wahrheitsministerium angehalten nur Merkelfreundlich zu schreiben.
Wenn du wirklich meinst das die Reporter ,die im Knast sitzen, Hetzer sind, dann Passt Trumpistan ganz gut zu dir.. Weit Pauer und so .
Sei froh, dass du echte Autokratien nur aus dem Fernsehen kennst. Alleine, dass du deinen geistigen Erguss hier auslassen kannst, ohne dass am Ende die MP vor der Tür steht, straft deiner Aussage Lügen. 

Merkste selbst, oder? 

@Cleriker:
Deine Persönliche Expertise in allen Ehren, aber das hat Rein Gar nichts mit meiner Aussage zutun. Und ja mir geht es gut, aber diese unreflektierte Kritik am ÖR, kann ich nicht stehen lassen. Denn, es gibt natürlich auch beim ÖR einige Probleme, aber bei anderen Themen, zB der Herr der hier Pädophelie verherrlicht, indem er Satanismus dazu dichtet, ist der ÖR sehr gut zu gebrauchen. 
Wo da die Alternativen Medien reflektierter sind, darfst du mir dann gerne erklären.

Ich schätze sehr im technischen deine Meinung, und du bis mitnichten einer der Leute, die ich als Spinner abtun würde. Aber mit deiner Aussage zum ÖR liegst du eben fundamental falsch.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> von private Sendern schaue ich nur Sat1 Gold und RTL Nitro,
> (Dort laufen alte Schinken wie: Columbo, MASH, Kojak, Ein Engel Auf Erden, Unsere kleine Farm  )



Die Privaten Sind wie ein Autounfall.. Gaffer gibts halt immer
ProSieben versucht zumindest mit Joko und Claas etwas Gesellschaftskritik zu bringen. 15 Min sind halt wertvolle Werbezeit.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die guten Sachen hat man eh auf Blu Ray oder so. Magnum z.B.



"Fall Guy" und das "A-Team" sind ebenso gut (oder schlecht) gealtert wie "Magnum PI", finde ich. Action- und Krimiserien funktionieren auch in einem alternden Setting.
"MacGyver" etwas schlechter aufgrund des starken Technikbezugs, aber mit massig Bonuspunkten, weil das Remake so gnadenlos schlecht ist, dass man sich erst einmal mit dem Klassiker erholen muss.  
"M*A*S*H* war bereits zur Entsehungszeit historisch und natürlich auch aufgrund des Themas gut gealtert, bzw. eigentlich stets aktuell.

Aber ich möchte diese Klassiker auch nicht von Werbung zerstückelt im Privatfernsehen schauen. DVDs/BRs stehen im Schrank, der Inhalt liegt auf dem Server.

Aber das ÖR -Fernsehen könnte mit solchen Klassikern punkten. Die sind gut, nicht teuer und füllen das Programm zwischen den redaktionellen Inhalten sinnvoll.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (30. Juni 2020)

@Mahoy

Das ZDF hatte mal Simpsons.. Aber ich glaube, dass hier am Ende auch der Presserat des ÖR etwas dagegen hat. Spartensender könnte man damit füllen, nur wird dann die Diskussion eben noch lauter. 
In einer Zeit, in der Menschen eben glauben Youtube könnte sie besser beraten, als eine Bibliothek oder eben ein Fachmann im Bereich, haben die intelligenten verloren.


----------



## DaStash (30. Juni 2020)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> @Mahoy
> 
> Das ZDF hatte mal Simpsons.. Aber ich glaube, dass hier am Ende auch der Presserat des ÖR etwas dagegen hat. Spartensender könnte man damit füllen, nur wird dann die Diskussion eben noch lauter.
> In einer Zeit, in der Menschen eben glauben Youtube könnte sie besser beraten, als eine Bibliothek oder eben ein Fachmann im Bereich, haben die intelligenten verloren.


Die Intelligenten bilden sich aber auch nicht im Fernsehen, von daher spielt das keine Rolle. 

MfG


----------



## Poulton (30. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber das ÖR -Fernsehen könnte mit solchen Klassikern punkten. Die sind  gut, nicht teuer und füllen das Programm zwischen den redaktionellen  Inhalten sinnvoll.


Damit das wieder im ÖR läuft, muss man  wohl zurück in die 80er und beginnende 90er. Andererseits kann ich auf  deutsche Synchro bei der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Serien verzichten,  ebenso deutsche Untertitel.

(Miami Vice wurde gar nicht genannt.)



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Intelligenten bilden sich aber auch nicht im Fernsehen, von daher spielt das keine Rolle.
> 
> MfG


Früher gab es mal den WDR Computerclub.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (30. Juni 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Die Intelligenten bilden sich aber auch nicht im Fernsehen, von daher spielt das keine Rolle.
> 
> MfG



Quarks & Co, Anstalt, Mann! Sieber, Terra X... 
Das sehe ich schon als Bildungstv :p

Aber um das zu verstehen, sind die beschränkten eben auch zu beschränkt ^^

BildungsTV aus meiner Jugend: 
Löwenzahn
Sendung mit der Maus
1,2 oder 3
Es war einmal...
Siebenstein
usw ^^


----------



## Whispercat (30. Juni 2020)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel der Reporter ist, ist auch jeden Morgen beim Meeting der NWO dabei, und wird vom Wahrheitsministerium angehalten nur Merkelfreundlich zu schreiben.
> Wenn du wirklich meinst das die Reporter ,die im Knast sitzen, Hetzer sind, dann Passt Trumpistan ganz gut zu dir.. Weit Pauer und so .
> Sei froh, dass du echte Autokratien nur aus dem Fernsehen kennst. Alleine, dass du deinen geistigen Erguss hier auslassen kannst, ohne dass am Ende die MP vor der Tür steht, straft deiner Aussage Lügen.



Das irgendwelche Leute von RoG im Knast sitzen hat aber nicht das Geringste damit zu tun das RoG nunmal nachweislich ziemlich parteisch ist wenn es um gewisse Themen geht. 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> @Cleriker:
> Deine Persönliche Expertise in allen Ehren, aber das hat Rein Gar nichts mit meiner Aussage zutun.



Es hat sogar absolut was mit deiner bzw. deinen Aussagen zu tun denn ich weiss nicht genau ob es pure Absicht ist, oder ob du und gewisse Andere hier tatsächlich nicht merken dass ihr hier Whataboutismus am laufenden Band betreibt. Betrachte doch nur mal deine obige Aussage - du versuchst nichtmal auf Accs Kritik an RoG einzugehen sondern konterst direkt mit Gegenkritik und suggerierst dabei noch dreisterweise das jeder der nicht würdigt das RoG Leute im Knast sitzen scheinbar ein Anhänger von "Weit Pauer" ist. Aber was hat das jetzt mit der ursprünglichen Aussage zu tun ??? Ob es jetzt gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht das RoG Leute im Knast sitzen hat doch überhaupt NICHTS, und ich betone und wiederhole NICHTS, damit zu tun das RoG in ihrer Berichterstattung nachweislich "Pro Westen" sind womit sie als neutrale Quelle nunmal nicht zu gebrauchen sind. 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Und ja mir geht es gut, aber diese unreflektierte Kritik am ÖR, kann ich nicht stehen lassen. Denn, es gibt natürlich auch beim ÖR einige Probleme, aber bei anderen Themen, zB der Herr der hier Pädophelie verherrlicht, indem er Satanismus dazu dichtet, ist der ÖR sehr gut zu gebrauchen.



Ich finde die Art und Weise wie Lichtspieler argumentiert alles andere als gut, aber das du hier grade ne Brunnenvergiftung versuchst in dem du suggierst er würde Pädos verherrlichen obwohl er eigentlich relativ emotional und damit ungeschickt genau das Gegenteil tut ist einfach nur dreist. Das er dringend Like Attila aufhören sollte Pädos, Satanisten und irgendwelchen anderen komischen Kram in deinen Topf zu werfen darüber brauchen wir nicht zu reden, aber trotzdem hat er nach den letzten Pädoskandalen in Berlin zumindest im Kern recht das dieses Land offensichtlich ein Pädoproblem hat. 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Wo da die Alternativen Medien reflektierter sind, darfst du mir dann gerne erklären.



Und das ist genau das was Cleriker meint und was du offensichtlich nicht verstehst ( oder schlimmer nicht verstehen willst ). Wem nützen solche Verallgemeinerungen das die Alternativen Medien grundsätzlich nicht reflektiert wären ? Welcher Vertreter davon ? Mit welcher Aussage ? Soll ich jetzt raten oder glaubst du im Grunde wirklich das wäre bei den alternativen Medien durch die Bank so und die ÖRR wären sowas die letzte Bastion der seriösen Medien ?


----------



## Unrockstar85 (30. Juni 2020)

Du hast so ziemlich keine Ahnung was Reporter ohne Grenzen (RSF) ist.
Aber wer so etwas behauptet, der behauptet am Ende das gleiche von Ärzte ohne Grenzen, oder dass Seenotretter Schlepper sind. Kommt alles in die gleiche Richtung. 
Die bedrohte Art - Journalisten im Fadenkreuz

Sonst rate ich dringends mal bei einem Besuch der Menschen, die du diskreditierst... 
Das geht in die gleiche Richtung, wie überbezahlte Wissenschaftler. 
Zitat aus Wiki:
*Reporters Without Borders* is an international non-profit and non-governmental organization that safeguards the right to freedom of information.

Journalists Under Attack: Lessons from the Field | International Center for Journalists

Also Bitte, tu mir einen Gefallen: Wenn du nichts beizutragen hast, außer eben Meanings und Thesen, dann setz mich auf Ignore und du hast deine Ruhe. Denn auch du liegst fundamental falsch! 

U.S. police have attacked journalists at least 140 times since May 28 >> Nieman Journalism Lab
Solltest du allerdings Beweise für die Voreingenommenheit von Reporter ohne Grenzen haben und gar in der Türkei oder Russland keine kritischen Journalisten eingesperrt werden, dann nur her damit.
Und ein kleiner Tipp am Rande: Nur weil ein Jauch was von nicht neutralen Medien redet, ist das erst mal eine These.. Du darfst dir gerne mal im Presserat anschauen, welche Zeitungsmedien in Deutschland immer wieder falsch liegen. Und das tut man auch nicht bei JouWatch (einem Uboot der rechtsextremen), sondern bei Uebermedien.de

Ach und die Nummer mit Lichtspieler kannste dir schenken. Wer so unseriös argumentiert, sollte auch nicht andere der "Brunnenvergiftung" bezüchtigen.
Nichts anderes macht ihr nämlich. Es hat rein nichts die Fälle in NRW oder aber auch Kindesmissbrauch mit einer Elite oder gar einer NWO zutun. Weniger Hollywood Filme täten gut, denn wie  wir alle wissen, waren die Russen bis in die 1990er der Feind. Nachdem dann die UDSSR Zusammenbrach war es der Deep State..Hier war mein Absoluter Sahnehäubchen der Pressefreiheit in den USA, wie man in einer Live Schalte das CNN Team komplett verhaftete.. So geht Demokratie  

Oder um es anders zu sagen:
Wer an Adrenochrome glaubt und diese Verschwörung, ist in Wahrheit Antisemit.
Adrenochrom & Satanskulte - Die dualistischen Verschwoerungsmythen von Xavier Naidoo >> Natur des Glaubens >> SciLogs - Wissenschaftsblogs
Ach übrigends, auch DAS ist Seriöser Journalismus und wird durch die Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt.. Das Dümmliche Gehetze dagegen aber nicht. 
Also lieber Whispercat, Lichtspieler und andere.. Kommt mit Fakten, oder lasst es. Die Wahrheit findet sich z.B. derzeit täglich in den Twittermessages der USA, Russland und auch Türkei. 

Sorry liebe Mods, aber mir reichts echt langsam mit diesen Leuten.


----------



## acc (1. Juli 2020)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel der Reporter ist, ist auch jeden Morgen beim Meeting der NWO dabei, und wird vom Wahrheitsministerium angehalten nur Merkelfreundlich zu schreiben.
> Wenn du wirklich meinst das die Reporter ,die im Knast sitzen, Hetzer sind, dann Passt Trumpistan ganz gut zu dir.. Weit Pauer und so .
> Sei froh, dass du echte Autokratien nur aus dem Fernsehen kennst. Alleine, dass du deinen geistigen Erguss hier auslassen kannst, ohne dass am Ende die MP vor der Tür steht, straft deiner Aussage Lügen.



Was genau hat jetzt dein geistiger Erguss mit dem zitierten von mir zu tun? Nichts? Bin mal gespannt, ob du es noch selber merkst.


----------



## acc (1. Juli 2020)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Du hast so ziemlich keine Ahnung was Reporter ohne Grenzen (RSF) ist.



Eigentlich bist du es, der keine Ahnung von dem Laden hat. Solltest mal überlegen, wieso eine Organisation, die sich den angeblichen Schutz von Journalisten auf die Fahne geschrieben hat, einen der grössten Vorfälle der letzten Jahrzehnte, nämlich die bewusste völkerrechtswidrige Bombardierung  eines zivilen Rundfunksenders durch die NATO mit 16 toten journalisten als Ergebnis nie in ihren Berichten erwähnt hat. Von der völligen Intransparenz in bezug auf die Erstellung ihrer "Ranglisten" reden wir erst gar nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juli 2020)

Du kannst auch deinen Beitrag ändern statt doppelpost oder sind wir jetzt whatsapp gruppen


----------



## Mahoy (1. Juli 2020)

acc schrieb:


> Solltest mal überlegen, wieso eine Organisation, die sich den angeblichen Schutz von Journalisten auf die Fahne geschrieben hat, einen der grössten Vorfälle der letzten Jahrzehnte, nämlich die bewusste völkerrechtswidrige Bombardierung  eines zivilen Rundfunksenders durch die NATO mit 16 toten journalisten als Ergebnis nie in ihren Berichten erwähnt hat.



Das könnte daran liegen, dass die Opfer des Angriffs Rundfunktechniker und keine Journalisten waren. 
Aber selbst wenn es welche gewesen wären: Gemäß Genfer Abkommen gelten Journalisten als zu schützende Zivilpersonen, so lange sie diesen Status nicht selbst gefährden - zum Beispiel indem sie militärische Propaganda senden, wie in diesem Fall geschehen.

Man kann sich natürlich trotzdem sehr darüber streiten, ob die Bombardierung angemessen war (Ich würde sagen, sie war es nicht ...), aber hier geht es ja darum, warum es kein Listenfall für RSF sein kann.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (1. Juli 2020)

acc schrieb:


> Eigentlich bist du es, der keine Ahnung von dem Laden hat. Solltest mal überlegen, wieso eine Organisation, die sich den angeblichen Schutz von Journalisten auf die Fahne geschrieben hat, einen der grössten Vorfälle der letzten Jahrzehnte, nämlich die bewusste völkerrechtswidrige Bombardierung  eines zivilen Rundfunksenders durch die NATO mit 16 toten journalisten als Ergebnis nie in ihren Berichten erwähnt hat. Von der völligen Intransparenz in bezug auf die Erstellung ihrer "Ranglisten" reden wir erst gar nicht.



Also du möchtest dass Journalisten ne Runde Kriegspropaganda verbreiten? Das ist auch mal nen starkes Stück. Und Rundfunktechniker sind keine Journalisten. Ja diese Menschen sollte man genauso schützen, aber das ist am Ende genauso tragisch wie die Bundeswehrtechniker, die durch übergelaufene Taliban ermordet wurden. Krieg ist eben nichts was zu glorifizieren ist.  Auch das Krim Thema wird irgendwann aufgearbeitet.. 
Und da du immer noch Ausweichst vor meiner Frage, dann sage mir, doch wieso du glaubst, dass RSF Intransparent ist? Weil Putin es sagt? 
Dazu mal ne Story.. Der Ehemalige RT Russia Chef , war Homosexuell und nach seinem Outing weg vom Fenster.. Ach ja und er war Putin Kritiker. 
Findest du es nicht merkwürdig, wie viele Putin Kritiker plötzlich versterben?
Und zum Rest haben die andere was geschrieben. Ich rate dir echt, mal den Wertekompass neu zu justieren.. Autokraten zu unterstützen sollte nicht dazu gehören.

Ach und deine Aussage ist auch noch falsch:
Vor 20 Jahren begann der Kosovo-Krieg - Bomben gegen Belgrad  (Archiv)
Auch im Westen Kritik an Bomben auf serbische TV-Station - WELT

Ich sag ja: Raus aus der Filterblase..

Und nochmal RSF ist eine NON Profit Organisation.. Die können also höchstens Hinweisen, aber nichts machen.. Haste es nun verstanden, oder soll ich es in Stein meißeln?


----------



## Whispercat (2. Juli 2020)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Du hast so ziemlich keine Ahnung was Reporter ohne Grenzen (RSF) ist.



Meine Frage an dich war was der Umstand das irgendwelche RoG Leute im Knast sitzen damit zu tun hat das diese Organisation nicht so neutral ist wie man vom Namen her denken könnte ? Eine normale Frage auf die man auch einfach normal antworten könnte anstatt sich wie ein kleines Kind zu benehmen und gleich die nächste Unterstellung in den Raum zu werfen. 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Aber wer so etwas behauptet, der behauptet am Ende das gleiche von Ärzte ohne Grenzen, oder dass Seenotretter Schlepper sind. Kommt alles in die gleiche Richtung.
> Die bedrohte Art - Journalisten im Fadenkreuz



zu blöd dass das scheinbar selbst Wikipedia so sieht. 
Reporter ohne Grenzen &#8211; Wikipedia 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> oder dass Seenotretter Schlepper sind. Kommt alles in die gleiche Richtung.



Und du erklärst mir bestimmt auch gleich warum NGOs vor der Küste von Libyen rumkurven obwohl die da überhaupt nichts zu suchen haben und damit erst Recht einen Pulleffekt provozieren. Was zur Hölle glaubst du denn ? Natürlich fahren die Leute raus aufs Meer wenn sie genau wissen dass da irgendwelche "Seenotretter" warten. Ist btw auch bestens dokumentiert : YouTube

Und übrigens, das Argument das die Leute sowieso rausfahren würden kannst du dir vorweg sparen, Australien fährt seit 2013 eine totale Null Tolaranz Politik gegenüber Bootsmigranten was die Zahl der Ertrunkenen um sagenhafte 99,9% gesenkt hat.  Aber eben ich bin mir sicher du wirst diese Fakten genauso ignorieren wie du es bisher getan hast. 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Sonst rate ich dringends mal bei einem Besuch der Menschen, die du diskreditierst...



Ich rate dir eher den Unterschied zwischen Kritik und Diskreditierung zu googeln.



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Also Bitte, tu mir einen Gefallen: Wenn du nichts beizutragen hast, außer eben Meanings und Thesen, dann setz mich auf Ignore und du hast deine Ruhe.



Hachja, wie ich diese weltoffenen Toleranz predigenden Linken liebe die sofort mit Ignorewünschen um die Ecke kommen wenn einem etwas nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt. Weiss auch nicht was ich daran finde, vielleicht hab ich einfach ein Faible für Tragikomödien.



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Denn auch du liegst fundamental falsch!



So fundamental falsch das du vom Wikipedia Artikel über RoG grade mal den ersten Satz zitierst und dann noch die englische Version benutzt weil sich da ganz zuuuuuufälligerweise im Gegensatz zur deutschen Version die Kritik an RoG auf 3 Sätze beschränkt ? Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt. 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Solltest du allerdings Beweise für die Voreingenommenheit von Reporter ohne Grenzen haben und gar in der Türkei oder Russland keine kritischen Journalisten eingesperrt werden, dann nur her damit.



Ich warte immer noch darauf das du mir endlich mal zitierst wo ich oder sonst wer verneint hätte das irgendwelche kritischen Journalisten irgendwo im Knast sitzen. ZITAT BITTE ! Und btw. den deutschen Wikipedia Artikel kannst du ja wohl auch alleine lesen, scheinbar scheint es ja kein Problem zu sein auf dem englischen Cherrypicking zu betreiben. 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Und ein kleiner Tipp am Rande: Nur weil ein Jauch was von nicht neutralen Medien redet, ist das erst mal eine These.. Du darfst dir gerne mal im Presserat anschauen, welche Zeitungsmedien in Deutschland immer wieder falsch liegen. Und das tut man auch nicht bei JouWatch (einem Uboot der rechtsextremen), sondern bei Uebermedien.de



Ist ja nicht so als wäre es "nur" Jauch. Und wenn wir grade vom Presserat reden, der ist ja zum Glück hochgradig seriös und absolut neutral ... oh wait :  Presserat: Mal gilt der Pressekodex, mal gilt er nicht | Telepolis 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Ach und die Nummer mit Lichtspieler kannste dir schenken. Wer so unseriös argumentiert, sollte auch nicht andere der "Brunnenvergiftung" bezüchtigen.



Also langsam aber sicher komme ich nicht umhin zu glauben du stellst dich absichtlich doof weil du vielleicht denkst es würde mich triggern und von daher lass dir deutlich gesagt sein dass du damit keinen Erfolg haben wirst.  Aber um auf Lichtspieler und das Thema "unseriös" zurückzukommen : 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Denn, es gibt natürlich auch beim ÖR einige Probleme, aber bei anderen Themen, zB der Herr der hier Pädophelie verherrlicht, indem er Satanismus dazu dichtet, ist der ÖR sehr gut zu gebrauchen.



Ist das deine Aussage oder ist das nicht deine Aussage ? Denn falls das deine Aussage ist dann frage ich mich ernsthaft was genau mit dir los ist das man anderen sowas unterstellen muss ?



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Nichts anderes macht ihr nämlich. Es hat rein nichts die Fälle in NRW oder aber auch Kindesmissbrauch mit einer Elite oder gar einer NWO zutun. Weniger Hollywood Filme täten gut,



Wo wir grade bei Hollywood sind : 

Doku zu Kindesmissbrauch in Hollywood: Das schweigsame System - taz.de
https://www.metropolnews.info/mp456...x-handel-millionen-bilder-und-videos-gefunden



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> denn wie  wir alle wissen, waren die Russen bis in die 1990er der Feind.



Was haben jetzt die Russen damit zu tun ? 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Oder um es anders zu sagen:
> Wer an Adrenochrome glaubt und diese Verschwörung, ist in Wahrheit Antisemit.
> Adrenochrom & Satanskulte - Die dualistischen Verschwoerungsmythen von Xavier Naidoo >> Natur des Glaubens >> SciLogs - Wissenschaftsblogs
> 
> Ach übrigends, auch DAS ist Seriöser Journalismus



... ein "Religionswissenschaftler"  mit 600 Abonennten der Bewertungen und Kommis ausschaltet und auf seinem Blog darauf hinweist das er keine Lust hat sich mit Kritik auseinander zu setzen. Ist ja echt ne grossartige Quelle ... und das musst dir mal geben, da nimmst du dir vor einen Typen wie Naidoo auf deinem Blog auseinander zu nehmen der ne riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiesige Angriffsfläche bietet aber das Beste was du daraus machst ist auf diesem lächerlichen Adrenochrom Blödsinn herumzuhacken und dahinter eine antisemitische Verschwörung aus dem 15 Jahrhundert zu wittern. Heilige Maria was ich bin da nur lesend ? 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> und wird durch die Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt.. Das Dümmliche Gehetze dagegen aber nicht.



"Dümmlich" ist leider ziemlich relativ. 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Also lieber Whispercat, Lichtspieler und andere.. Kommt mit Fakten, oder lasst es. Die Wahrheit findet sich z.B. derzeit täglich in den Twittermessages der USA, Russland und auch Türkei.



Hachja wer kennt sie nicht die hochseriöse Faktenplattform Twitter ? 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Sorry liebe Mods, aber mir reichts echt langsam mit diesen Leuten.



Ich wüsste ja zu gerne was Leute wie du in einem Diskussionsboard wollen denn offensichtlich bist du an keinerlei Austausch interessiert, zumindest nicht ausserhalb deines Weltbilds. Denn mal im Ernst bisher ist von dir nichts rübergekommen ausser Whataboutismus, Vorwürfe, Vorwürfe, noch mehr Vorwürfe, den ersten Satz aus einem Wikipediaartikel und ein Blog von nem Typen der hinter allem und jedem eine antisemitische Verschwörung wittert. Achja und natürlich das rumjammern bei den Mods das sie die böse Kadse die dich einfach mit ihren bösen Fakten mobbt endlich wegbannen. 

Kannst du dir hald echt alles nicht mehr ausdenken. 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Und nochmal RSF ist eine NON Profit Organisation.. Die können also höchstens Hinweisen, aber nichts machen.. Haste es nun verstanden, oder soll ich es in Stein meißeln?



Wo wir grade bei Finanzierungen sind : 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reporter_ohne_Grenzen#Organisation_und_Finanzierung

Aber zumindest  in einer Sache hast du vollkommen Recht : 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Ich sag ja: Raus aus der Filterblase..


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juli 2020)

Nur fürs Protokoll falls sich User wundern wo die ganzen Posts hin sind: Alles der letzten Seiten was Spam/OT bis hin zu Beleidigungen war ist entfernt worden. Ich bitte darum beim Threadthema zu bleiben (das nicht Pädophilie oder Satanismus ist) und dabei auch nicht unsachlich auf sich los zu gehen. Weniger Arbeit für uns und weniger Karten für euch sind direkte Folge. Danke!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. August 2020)

*** des Rundfunkbeitrags scheitert wohl an Sachsen-Anhalt &#8212; RT Deutsch[/url]
GEZ-Drohung: CDU will ARD und ZDF wegen DIESES Clips Geldhahn zudrehen! -  derwesten.de


----------



## Eckism (20. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> *** des Rundfunkbeitrags scheitert wohl an Sachsen-Anhalt &#8212; RT Deutsch[/URL]
> GEZ-Drohung: CDU will ARD und ZDF wegen DIESES Clips Geldhahn zudrehen! -  derwesten.de



Die Öffentlich Rechtlichen haben nunmal den Auftrag, Omas und Polizisten zu diffamieren und es Satire nennen, wenn es nicht gut ankommt. Aber wen interessieren schon unsere Naziomas und Nazicops...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Öffentlich Rechtlichen haben nunmal den Auftrag, Omas und Polizisten zu diffamieren und es Satire nennen, wenn es nicht gut ankommt. Aber wen interessieren schon unsere Naziomas und Nazicops...



Das könnte denen auch zukünftig zum Problem werden, auch in Thüringen müssten CDU oder FDP zustimmen.


----------



## Eckism (20. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das könnte denen auch zukünftig zum Problem werden, auch in Thüringen müssten CDU oder FDP zustimmen.



Die FDP ist doch eh nur das Bückstück der Linken...oder halt auch Rechtsradikale...wie die CDU.


----------



## Cleriker (20. August 2020)

Die FDP gibt's noch?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die FDP ist doch eh nur das Bückstück der Linken...oder halt auch Rechtsradikale...wie die CDU.



Erfreulicherweise lässt sich die FDP nicht alles bieten.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Erfreulicherweise lässt sich die FDP nicht alles bieten.



Die FDP war schon immer ein Putzerfisch für die dicken Wale.


----------



## Adi1 (21. August 2020)

FD ... was?


----------



## Amigo (21. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> *** des Rundfunkbeitrags scheitert wohl an Sachsen-Anhalt &#8212; RT Deutsch[/URL]
> GEZ-Drohung: CDU will ARD und ZDF wegen DIESES Clips Geldhahn zudrehen! -  derwesten.de


FUNK... Richtungsweisend... wie man sie kennt... 
Danke für die Links!


----------



## Mahoy (21. August 2020)

Nun lasst doch mal die FDP in Ruhe ... Sowohl über benachteiligte Minderheiten und Menschen mit geistigen Einschränkungen macht man keine Witze!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. August 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nun lasst doch mal die FDP in Ruhe ... Sowohl über benachteiligte Minderheiten und Menschen mit geistigen Einschränkungen macht man keine Witze!


Wieso hat denn die FDP geistige Einschränkungen?


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wieso hat denn die FDP geistige Einschränkungen?



Na ja, wer vom ewigen Wachstum auf einer endlichen Erde faselt, muss geistig eingeschränkt sein.


----------



## Mahoy (21. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wieso hat denn die FDP geistige Einschränkungen?



Ich gehe dabei vom wiederkehrenden Verhalten diverser FDP-Granden aus. Keine Ahnung, ob die symptomatisch für die Partei sind, oder aus der Parteibasis nur deshalb niemand widerspricht, weil sie sich damit als Mitglied zu erkennen geben würden.


----------



## Cybnotic (16. September 2020)

Koenigstiger101 schrieb:


> "Dass sich einige Menschen mit der Regelung des unabhängigen Journalismus noch nicht abgefunden haben"
> 
> LMAO


Da haben sich wohl die meisten mit den Lügen  bzw  falscher Wort Interpretationen abgefunden.
Beispiel gefällig ?  Unabhängig ,  Rechtsstaat,   "Unantastbar "   dabei wird die Würde  der Verweigerer schon alleine bei den Zwangsrundfunkgebühren angetastet...    oder  den Schwindel
mit der Verfassung die "Nicht " Verfassung heißt, sondern   im Doppelten Sinne noch Unwahr ist Grundgesetz    siehe Schleife   den ersten Artikel  und andere   
 Dann die  Juristen...  die haben ja ihr Studium bzw Legitimation beim Satan gemacht oder ?
oder doch beim Diktator


----------



## Bauschaum7 (16. September 2020)

Wie will man das verweigern ?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (16. September 2020)

Ich hätte auch gern eine Gebühreneinzugszentrale wie in Palermo  , aber das würde dann mafiöse Züge annehmen ^^


----------



## acc (16. September 2020)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Also du möchtest dass Journalisten ne Runde Kriegspropaganda verbreiten? Das ist auch mal nen starkes Stück. Und Rundfunktechniker sind keine Journalisten. Ja diese Menschen sollte man genauso schützen, aber das ist am Ende genauso tragisch wie die Bundeswehrtechniker, die durch übergelaufene Taliban ermordet wurden. Krieg ist eben nichts was zu glorifizieren ist.  Auch das Krim Thema wird irgendwann aufgearbeitet..
> Und da du immer noch Ausweichst vor meiner Frage, dann sage mir, doch wieso du glaubst, dass RSF Intransparent ist? Weil Putin es sagt?
> Dazu mal ne Story.. Der Ehemalige RT Russia Chef , war Homosexuell und nach seinem Outing weg vom Fenster.. Ach ja und er war Putin Kritiker.
> Findest du es nicht merkwürdig, wie viele Putin Kritiker plötzlich versterben?
> ...



die behauptung, dass der sender kriegspropaganda verbreitet hat, ist schon kriegspropaganda seitens der nato um die bombardierung zu rechtfertigen. schon ein starkes stück, wie man derartige propaganda noch weiter verbreitet. und natürlich waren es nur rundfunktechniker und keine journalisten, was natürlich auch wieder eine lüge deinerseits ist.
wo bin ich deiner frage ausgewichen? ich hab doch geschrieben, dass die "erstellung" der rangliste völlig intransparent stattfindet. kannst du nicht lesen oder verstehst du das problem einfach nicht? ich tippe mal auf zweites, bei der ganzen propaganda die du hier unreflektiert verbreitest.


----------



## Mahoy (17. September 2020)

acc schrieb:


> die behauptung, dass der sender kriegspropaganda verbreitet hat, ist schon kriegspropaganda seitens der nato um die bombardierung zu rechtfertigen. schon ein starkes stück, wie man derartige propaganda noch weiter verbreitet.



Aber die Propaganda weiterzuverbreiten, die NATO würde über die Tätigkeit des Senders lügen, ist in Ordnung?
Komm mal wieder auf den Boden: Es ist belegt und mit Aufzeichnung dokumentiert, was der Sender so alles gefunkt hat, bevor dort die Lichter ausgingen. Und das war definitiv Kriegspropaganda.

Und obwohl ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass die Bombardierung nicht nötig gewesen wäre, genießt eine Sendeanlage, die Kriegspartei tätig wird, nicht den besonderen Schutz neutraler Berichterstatter.



> und natürlich waren es nur rundfunktechniker und keine journalisten, was natürlich auch wieder eine lüge deinerseits ist.



Wie ich in diesem Thread ebenfalls bereits dargelegt habe, handelte es sich bei den Opfern der Bombardierung tatsächlich um Rundfunktechniker.

Als solche waren sie natürlich ebenso Menschen, wie auch Journalisten Menschen sind, aber hier ging es ja um den Vorwurf deinerseits, das Ganze wäre von RSF nicht als Angriff auf Journalisten gelistet worden - was es de facto nicht geht, weil nun einmal keine Journalisten vor Ort waren. Du verstehst?


----------

